# September testing thread - May we all have a May bundle 9 bfp's!



## mummyb2b

I know it's a bit early but I would love to help keep track of our Bfp's signalling our May bundles of joy!

Its a double chance month for me and getting a bfp this month would be wonderful as i expect to be testing around the date of my grandad's birthday and that would result in a due date around my grandma's birthday next year! so this would be like a gift from heaven!

Lets see if we can make it a record month! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


*September 1st*
smilinggirl :shrug:

*September 2nd*
sloanpet77 :witch:

*September 3rd*
greenjelly :witch:
drhouse :shrug:
twotogo :witch:
nyba :bfp:
leec :bfp:

*September 4th*


*September 5th*
dylis :witch:


*September 6th*
Bonnie1990 :witch:
cassie4cincy :shrug:

*September 7th*


*September 8th*
Tennesseemom :shrug:
sowanted :witch:
bklynchick74 :bfp:

*September 9th*
luckylecky :witch:
natopmt :bfn:
quisty :witch:
mamax3 :witch:

*September 10th*


*September 11th*
mummyb2b :bfp:
shining star :shrug:

*September 12th*
cheree89 :happydance: (got her bfp in August)
katherine1209 :witch:
ceilani :witch:
1st try :bfp:
whitesoxfan41 :witch:

*September 13th*
crystal443 :witch:

*September 14th*
milty :angel:
more4mom :witch:
deedee5112 :witch:

*September 15th*
lou1004 :witch:

*September 16th*


*September 17th*


*September 18th*


*September 19th*
kismet :angel:

*September 20th*
hortensia :shrug:

*September 21st*
dcm_mw12 :shrug:

*September 22nd*
shababyss6 :bfp:

*September 23rd*
firsttry :witch:
kel21 :witch:

*September 24th*
peanutpup :witch:
taurus8484 :bfp:
djbscannon :bfp:

*September 25th*
tmm
mama duck :witch:
cassieakaam

*September 26th*
viccat :witch:

*September 27th*


*September 28th*
2have4kids :bfp:

*September 29th*
dylis :witch:
sowanted :witch:

*September 30th*
bravemom

Good Luck to everyone!​


----------



## cheree89

Assuming I don't get my bfp in August, I will test on September 12 :D


----------



## mummyb2b

added :dust: hope you dont need it though! good luck!


----------



## Milty

I will take the 14th
This is my anniversary month 19 years:happydance: love my DH


----------



## Dylis

Can I have the 5th pls


----------



## mummyb2b

Milty said:


> I will take the 14th
> This is my anniversary month 19 years:happydance: love my DH

aw that would be a lovely way to celebrate your anniversary! added good luck! :dust:



Dylis said:


> Can I have the 5th pls

certainly! added good luck! :dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

Just realised I forgot to add my 2nd date :dohh: added now and just realised I now testing on not only what would have been my grandad's birthday, but also on my dad's birthday! thats gotta be a sign hasn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## greenjelly

Having just finding out I am out for August, can I put in for the 3rd please Mummyb2b? Baby dust all. I cant believe 2012 is going so quickly! It's awful!


----------



## mummyb2b

sorry you out for aug greenjelly hope this can be a lucky thread for us all & you get your bfp in sept!

added you! 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Please add me for the 6th. 
This is the month we expected to be having our baby when we started this journey.....maybe it will be lucky then?
:dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

Added you Bonnie, hope that you are right and it will be your lucky month! :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

mummyb2b said:


> Added you Bonnie, hope that you are right and it will be your lucky month! :dust:

thanks! 2nd cycle after HSG too! :dust: to all


----------



## crystal443

Please put me down for September 13th :)


----------



## mummyb2b

crystal443 said:


> Please put me down for September 13th :)

added let this be your bfp cycle! :dust:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks and yep let's hope September is the lucky month for all of us :thumbup:


----------



## Smilinggirl

I can test on September 1st.


----------



## mummyb2b

Smilinggirl said:


> I can test on September 1st.

added! hope you are our 1st bfp starting sept the way we mean to go on! :dust:


----------



## TennesseeMom

I'll test on the 8th.


----------



## mummyb2b

Added! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## LLbean

oh ok...guess I will join this one too hehehe...lets say the 1st for now

BTW...cheree89 did get her BFP in August hehehe


----------



## SloanPet77

I will take September 2nd please :)


----------



## drhouse

Hi

Can I join!!!! I'll be the third of sept!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyb2b

LLbean said:


> oh ok...guess I will join this one too hehehe...lets say the 1st for now
> 
> BTW...cheree89 did get her BFP in August hehehe

added good luck for sept! :dust:

have updated cheree89 to show she got her bfp in aug!


----------



## mummyb2b

SloanPet77 said:


> I will take September 2nd please :)

added good luck! :dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

drhouse said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I join!!!! I'll be the third of sept!!!!!!!!!!

of course! have added you! good luck! :dust:

btw love your profile name dont know if thats your real name or from the tv series but i'm a big fan!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Could i have September 21st ?


----------



## More4mom

Can you add me for September 14th?? Hoping and praying for tons of BFP's this month....!!!


----------



## SloanPet77

Hi ladies, 

so this was my first month using FR OPK 20 stick pack. According to the ovulation calculator I was to O between the 18-22nd but i felt it much earlier around the 16th? I started the OPK's the 15th of August and wasnt sure exactly how to read them so we just started DTD on the 16th? so we DTD Aug 16th, 18th, and today but i didnt get to lay down I had to get up and get ready for work. This morning I finally got a positive OPK (I think?) they have all had two lines on them but today both lines were equal? So we DTD again tonight or maybe tomorrow? Do you think i missed it?:wacko:


----------



## twotogo

Could you put me down for Sept 3rd? I finally got a positive OPK yesterday on cd 24, so I should be O'ing today. :happydance:


----------



## twotogo

SloanPet77 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> so this was my first month using FR OPK 20 stick pack. According to the ovulation calculator I was to O between the 18-22nd but i felt it much earlier around the 16th? I started the OPK's the 15th of August and wasnt sure exactly how to read them so we just started DTD on the 16th? so we DTD Aug 16th, 18th, and today but i didnt get to lay down I had to get up and get ready for work. This morning I finally got a positive OPK (I think?) they have all had two lines on them but today both lines were equal? So we DTD again tonight or maybe tomorrow? Do you think i missed it?:wacko:


Sloan, sounds like your timing is great! :thumbup: You usually O anywhere from 6 to 48 hours after a positive OPK. 
Looks like you and I are O'ing at the same time. :flower:


----------



## mummyb2b

dcm_mw12 said:


> Could i have September 21st ?

have added you :dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

More4mom said:


> Can you add me for September 14th?? Hoping and praying for tons of BFP's this month....!!!

me too! have added you too! :dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

twotogo said:


> Could you put me down for Sept 3rd? I finally got a positive OPK yesterday on cd 24, so I should be O'ing today. :happydance:

happy bd'ing! have added you! :dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

twotogo said:


> SloanPet77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> so this was my first month using FR OPK 20 stick pack. According to the ovulation calculator I was to O between the 18-22nd but i felt it much earlier around the 16th? I started the OPK's the 15th of August and wasnt sure exactly how to read them so we just started DTD on the 16th? so we DTD Aug 16th, 18th, and today but i didnt get to lay down I had to get up and get ready for work. This morning I finally got a positive OPK (I think?) they have all had two lines on them but today both lines were equal? So we DTD again tonight or maybe tomorrow? Do you think i missed it?:wacko:
> 
> 
> Sloan, sounds like your timing is great! :thumbup: You usually O anywhere from 6 to 48 hours after a positive OPK.
> Looks like you and I are O'ing at the same time. :flower:Click to expand...

i agree with twotogo perfect timing! :happydance: fx!


----------



## dcm_mw12

Thank you mummyb2b. Well according to my ovulation calendar my most fertile days are between Sept 2-Sept 8. Expected period date is September 20th and i will be testing Sept 21st. . My calendar also says i should ovulate anytime between Sept 2- 12th. But since i have a 36 day cycle it says CD19 is when i should ovulate which is Sept 2. This is all confusing to me, since this is my very first time ttc. Can anyone help me understand this a little better :)


----------



## twotogo

dcm_mw12 said:


> Thank you mummyb2b. Well according to my ovulation calendar my most fertile days are between Sept 2-Sept 8. Expected period date is September 20th and i will be testing Sept 21st. . My calendar also says i should ovulate anytime between Sept 2- 12th. But since i have a 36 day cycle it says CD19 is when i should ovulate which is Sept 2. This is all confusing to me, since this is my very first time ttc. Can anyone help me understand this a little better :)


Are you using OPK's too?


----------



## dcm_mw12

twotogo said:


> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you mummyb2b. Well according to my ovulation calendar my most fertile days are between Sept 2-Sept 8. Expected period date is September 20th and i will be testing Sept 21st. . My calendar also says i should ovulate anytime between Sept 2- 12th. But since i have a 36 day cycle it says CD19 is when i should ovulate which is Sept 2. This is all confusing to me, since this is my very first time ttc. Can anyone help me understand this a little better :)
> 
> 
> Are you using OPK's too?Click to expand...

No I've never used them before, but I will be going out to purchase some asap


----------



## nyba

Testing Sep 3 here :)

Fingers crossed, I feel so hopeful this month.


----------



## Milty

DCM are you temping as well? Your calendar can not say exactly when you O until it knows what your LP (lutal phase) is. It varies for every women but should be about the same number of days each month for you. 

A good way to guess when you are first trying is to watch for temp drops, or OPKs getting close to positive and most defiantly for EWCM. Any one of those things will tell its time to get busy:winkwink:.

Good luck


----------



## peanutpup

Hi Mummyb2b :flower:

Please put me down for Sept 24th--thanks!

:dust::dust::dust: Ok ladies it is time so let the dust fly!!


----------



## SloanPet77

twotogo said:


> SloanPet77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> so this was my first month using FR OPK 20 stick pack. According to the ovulation calculator I was to O between the 18-22nd but i felt it much earlier around the 16th? I started the OPK's the 15th of August and wasnt sure exactly how to read them so we just started DTD on the 16th? so we DTD Aug 16th, 18th, and today but i didnt get to lay down I had to get up and get ready for work. This morning I finally got a positive OPK (I think?) they have all had two lines on them but today both lines were equal? So we DTD again tonight or maybe tomorrow? Do you think i missed it?:wacko:
> 
> 
> Sloan, sounds like your timing is great! :thumbup: You usually O anywhere from 6 to 48 hours after a positive OPK.
> Looks like you and I are O'ing at the same time. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks twotogo! I am worried that we did too much before O and not enough after? The surge was the 19th (meaning that i would O the 20th or 21st right?) and we only DTD on the morning of the 20th and then again this morning but didnt get to lay down or anything? When are you planning to test?


----------



## SloanPet77

mummyb2b said:


> twotogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SloanPet77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> so this was my first month using FR OPK 20 stick pack. According to the ovulation calculator I was to O between the 18-22nd but i felt it much earlier around the 16th? I started the OPK's the 15th of August and wasnt sure exactly how to read them so we just started DTD on the 16th? so we DTD Aug 16th, 18th, and today but i didnt get to lay down I had to get up and get ready for work. This morning I finally got a positive OPK (I think?) they have all had two lines on them but today both lines were equal? So we DTD again tonight or maybe tomorrow? Do you think i missed it?:wacko:
> 
> 
> Sloan, sounds like your timing is great! :thumbup: You usually O anywhere from 6 to 48 hours after a positive OPK.
> Looks like you and I are O'ing at the same time. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i agree with twotogo perfect timing! :happydance: fx!Click to expand...

Really? oh wow because i really dont feel like i did enough! thanks so much mummyb2b and twotogo!!


----------



## twotogo

SloanPet77 said:


> twotogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SloanPet77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> so this was my first month using FR OPK 20 stick pack. According to the ovulation calculator I was to O between the 18-22nd but i felt it much earlier around the 16th? I started the OPK's the 15th of August and wasnt sure exactly how to read them so we just started DTD on the 16th? so we DTD Aug 16th, 18th, and today but i didnt get to lay down I had to get up and get ready for work. This morning I finally got a positive OPK (I think?) they have all had two lines on them but today both lines were equal? So we DTD again tonight or maybe tomorrow? Do you think i missed it?:wacko:
> 
> 
> Sloan, sounds like your timing is great! :thumbup: You usually O anywhere from 6 to 48 hours after a positive OPK.
> Looks like you and I are O'ing at the same time. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks twotogo! I am worried that we did too much before O and not enough after? The surge was the 19th (meaning that i would O the 20th or 21st right?) and we only DTD on the morning of the 20th and then again this morning but didnt get to lay down or anything? When are you planning to test?Click to expand...

Better to do more before O and on the day of O. Afterwards is too late. I am planning on 'offically' testing on the 3rd of September, but I know myself better.... I'll probably start testing 8 dpo. :haha:


----------



## SloanPet77

Ok! I was going to test on Sept 2nd, I think that is 12 DPO? So I hope i explained it correctly above? We DTD on CD 11, 13, 16, and 16 and my LH surge was on CD 14? We didnt DTD on my actual surge day only the day before and the day after the surge, but i thought ovulation doesnt occur until 2 days after the surge?


----------



## twotogo

SloanPet77 said:


> Ok! I was going to test on Sept 2nd, I think that is 12 DPO? So I hope i explained it correctly above? We DTD on CD 11, 13, 16, and 16 and my LH surge was on CD 14? We didnt DTD on my actual surge day only the day before and the day after the surge, but i thought ovulation doesnt occur until 2 days after the surge?

Still sounds like perfect timing to me. Ovulation can occur anywhere from 6-48 hours after the surge - but usually it is the day after, so :thumbup: Fx'd for you!


----------



## luckylecky

September 9th please. Hope this is a bumper month! :)


----------



## Hortensia

Hi :hi:

Can you put me down for testing on the 20th pleez? 

Thanks and good luck to everyone

x


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bravemom

Can you put me down for the 30th please ,x:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cassie4cincy

Hi! Can I be put down for Sept 6??


----------



## dcm_mw12

Milty said:


> DCM are you temping as well? Your calendar can not say exactly when you O until it knows what your LP (lutal phase) is. It varies for every women but should be about the same number of days each month for you.
> 
> A good way to guess when you are first trying is to watch for temp drops, or OPKs getting close to positive and most defiantly for EWCM. Any one of those things will tell its time to get busy:winkwink:.
> 
> Good luck

Thank you so much for explaining this to me. I will be using the OPKs instead of tempting because with my work schedule i will not be able to take temps around the same time everyday


----------



## mummyb2b

nyba said:


> Testing Sep 3 here :)
> 
> Fingers crossed, I feel so hopeful this month.

got my fingers crossed for you too! have added you! :dust:



peanutpup said:


> Hi Mummyb2b :flower:
> 
> Please put me down for Sept 24th--thanks!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: Ok ladies it is time so let the dust fly!!

added you too! good luck! :dust:



luckylecky said:


> September 9th please. Hope this is a bumper month! :)

yeah we could do with another bumper month like bonnie's! fingers crossed! have added you! :dust:



Hortensia said:


> Hi :hi:
> 
> Can you put me down for testing on the 20th pleez?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone
> 
> x

no problem! added you! :dust:



Kismet said:


> :hi:
> 
> Please put me down for Sept. 17th, which also happens to be DH's birthday! :happydance: Here's hoping he'll get the best birthday present of all. (If nothing else, I'll settle for lengthening my LP!)
> 
> :dust: to all!

hope your dh gets the best birthday present too then! have added you! :dust:



Bravemom said:


> Can you put me down for the 30th please ,x:hugs::hugs::hugs:

have added you! :dust:



cassie4cincy said:


> Hi! Can I be put down for Sept 6??

you got it! have added you! :dust:

wow that was a bumper crop of dates! hope its a sign for a bumper crop of bfp's too! :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## DeeDee5112

Gonna try smep!! Add me to September 14th!!


----------



## SloanPet77

any of you early sept testing gals have any TTW symptoms yet? I have a pretty good feeling that I am out, not enough DTD :(


----------



## twotogo

SloanPet77 said:


> any of you early sept testing gals have any TTW symptoms yet? I have a pretty good feeling that I am out, not enough DTD :(

Sloan, I wouldn't consider myself out if I were you. I think you had great timing.... and it only takes once. :winkwink: 

I've been mildly cramping, have had some nausea, and having crazy dreams, but I think it's just the increased progesterone level. It has that effect on me. I probably won't symptom spot until I'm about 10 - 11 dpo.

What dpo are you?


----------



## SloanPet77

Hi twotogo!

thanks for all your help and support! I have no idea what DPO i am? my opk surge was on the 19th but I felt very bad O pains yesterday so I think I o's somewhere between the 20th and 22nd? I guess I am 1 DPO, maybe 2 like you!


----------



## twotogo

WOOT! I got my cross-hairs! And it's spot on with when I know I O'd. :happydance: 

Since I went years without O'ing, It always amazes me when I do, so I celebrate every small victory. :happydance:


----------



## Katherine1209

Hi, can you add me on the 12th please...that's my 40th birthday so i hope it means good luck for me and all of us testing this month....


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies,

I'm on hols for two weeks in Sept so going to have a break for next months testing thread but will be stalking for all those lovely BFPs!!!!

Mucho :dust: to you all!!


----------



## SloanPet77

twotogo said:


> WOOT! I got my cross-hairs! And it's spot on with when I know I O'd. :happydance:
> 
> Since I went years without O'ing, It always amazes me when I do, so I celebrate every small victory. :happydance:

yay so happy for you! So glad you O'd! I think we are right on track with eachother so lets please stay in touch!


----------



## Lou1004

This feels like a lucky thread! Please put me down for the 15th :). GL everyone!!!


----------



## mummyb2b

DeeDee5112 said:


> Gonna try smep!! Add me to September 14th!!

welcome dee have added you! good luck with smep! :dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

SloanPet77 said:


> any of you early sept testing gals have any TTW symptoms yet? I have a pretty good feeling that I am out, not enough DTD :(

bit too early for me as although i was supposed to be testing on 5th (my grandad's birthday) as last month was so late i'm not sure when i will be testing now so waiting to see if o and will then recalculate when i'm due to test! disappointed though re the dates! :nope:

as for you being out, it only takes 1 you know so even if you only dtd once you still in with a chance dont count yourself out!!!


----------



## mummyb2b

Katherine1209 said:


> Hi, can you add me on the 12th please...that's my 40th birthday so i hope it means good luck for me and all of us testing this month....

welcome! have added you! that would be a brilliant way to celebrate your birthday! i hope that brings good luck! + i just noticed cheree was due to test same day as you before she got her bfp so maybe that is a lucky day too! hope so! :dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

PatTabs said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm on hols for two weeks in Sept so going to have a break for next months testing thread but will be stalking for all those lovely BFPs!!!!
> 
> Mucho :dust: to you all!!

have a lovely holiday pat! hope to see you next month (unless the taking a break turns into a bfp!) hope we have lots of bfp's for you to stalk! xx :dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

Lou1004 said:


> This feels like a lucky thread! Please put me down for the 15th :). GL everyone!!!

welcome! have added you! hope you right and this is indeed a lucky thread! one like bonnie's june thread please! :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

maybe i should jump on November? lol :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, put me in for the 28th please. :dust: this month to us ll!


----------



## Katherine1209

I'm excited...positive OPK tonight and all set for BDing tomorrow..woo hoo

I really hope this is a good month for lots of BFPs! Fx everyone xx


----------



## mummyb2b

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, put me in for the 28th please. :dust: this month to us ll!

have added you welcome! good luck & lots of :dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

Bonnie1990 said:


> maybe i should jump on November? lol :haha::haha::haha:

does that mean someone has started one for oct? you definately bring us all luck bonnie so you got my vote! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

mummyb2b said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> maybe i should jump on November? lol :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> does that mean someone has started one for oct? you definately bring us all luck bonnie so you got my vote! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

Omg I'm nuts! Jumping ahead! :dohh:
I'm fired!


----------



## nyba

Thanks for starting this thread!

I feel different this month, I know I'm crazy but still, I feel like it could be the month. Plus I feel more bloated and tired than normal. Maybe I'm crazy:wacko:

Wishing you all lots of luck.


----------



## Ceilani

Hi all,

I'm new to the forums...have to say babyandbump over 35 has been the best board I've found! This is TTC #1 for me and DH; I'll be testing Sept. 12th.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## 2have4kids

Bonnie1990 said:


> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> maybe i should jump on November? lol :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> does that mean someone has started one for oct? you definately bring us all luck bonnie so you got my vote! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Omg I'm nuts! Jumping ahead! :dohh:
> I'm fired!Click to expand...

lol, you're not the only one, the subject line of this thread says something about may babies. I think if people are o'ing in Sept a full term brings us to June. One of the boards I was on last month was hoping for May babies too...thought it was a little dejavu.


----------



## Katherine1209

So I thought I would ov on cd14 but got a positive OPK at 8pm on cd11....didn't get to DTD until the morning of cd13, OH was sick!! And might also DTD on the morning of cd14...hope I'm still in with a shot...My ticker says I'm not ov for a few days...wth?!

Fx everyone!


----------



## crystal443

Katherine if you got your + OPK on cd 11 then you will ovulate between 6-48 hours so if you BD the morning of cd13 then you may have timed it perfectly :thumbup: Good Luck

Welcome Ceilani :)


----------



## Katherine1209

I hope so crystal..I do get so wound up around ov time...worrying if we will get the timing right :wacko:


----------



## mummyb2b

Bonnie1990 said:


> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> maybe i should jump on November? lol :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> does that mean someone has started one for oct? you definately bring us all luck bonnie so you got my vote! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Omg I'm nuts! Jumping ahead! :dohh:
> I'm fired!Click to expand...

lol! :haha: not at all just means you can do oct instead (if you want of course!)


----------



## mummyb2b

nyba said:


> Thanks for starting this thread!
> 
> I feel different this month, I know I'm crazy but still, I feel like it could be the month. Plus I feel more bloated and tired than normal. Maybe I'm crazy:wacko:
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck.

pleasure! you never know that could be the 1st signs! only a week till testing!!


----------



## mummyb2b

Ceilani said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to the forums...have to say babyandbump over 35 has been the best board I've found! This is TTC #1 for me and DH; I'll be testing Sept. 12th.

hi ceilani welcome to b&b and to this thread too! everyone is really friendly and so kind and helpful! have added you now sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

2have4kids said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> maybe i should jump on November? lol :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> does that mean someone has started one for oct? you definately bring us all luck bonnie so you got my vote! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Omg I'm nuts! Jumping ahead! :dohh:
> I'm fired!Click to expand...
> 
> lol, you're not the only one, the subject line of this thread says something about may babies. I think if people are o'ing in Sept a full term brings us to June. One of the boards I was on last month was hoping for May babies too...thought it was a little dejavu.Click to expand...

oops sorry! i put may as that is when the early and mid month testers would be due. hope you and all the end of month testers have a june budle of joy! xx :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

mummyb2b said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> maybe i should jump on November? lol :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> does that mean someone has started one for oct? you definately bring us all luck bonnie so you got my vote! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Omg I'm nuts! Jumping ahead! :dohh:
> I'm fired!Click to expand...
> 
> lol! :haha: not at all just means you can do oct instead (if you want of course!)Click to expand...

It's my 40th bday month----not sure how lucky that will be :haha:


2have4kids said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> maybe i should jump on November? lol :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> does that mean someone has started one for oct? you definately bring us all luck bonnie so you got my vote! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Omg I'm nuts! Jumping ahead! :dohh:
> I'm fired!Click to expand...
> 
> lol, you're not the only one, the subject line of this thread says something about may babies. I think if people are o'ing in Sept a full term brings us to June. One of the boards I was on last month was hoping for May babies too...thought it was a little dejavu.Click to expand...

I think it is an overlap. May/June. :shrug:
That's too far ahead to worry about. I dont care what month the baby is due-I just want one due!


----------



## Katherine1209

I hope 40 is lucky for us both Bonnie...Turning 40 the day af is due on the 12 th....or the day I get my BFP (she says hopefully...lol..).


----------



## 2have4kids

mummyb2b said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> maybe i should jump on November? lol :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> does that mean someone has started one for oct? you definately bring us all luck bonnie so you got my vote! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Omg I'm nuts! Jumping ahead! :dohh:
> I'm fired!Click to expand...
> 
> lol, you're not the only one, the subject line of this thread says something about may babies. I think if people are o'ing in Sept a full term brings us to June. One of the boards I was on last month was hoping for May babies too...thought it was a little dejavu.Click to expand...
> 
> oops sorry! i put may as that is when the early and mid month testers would be due. hope you and all the end of month testers have a june budle of joy! xx :dust:Click to expand...


LOL I'll take what I can get be May, June OR July, not to worry Mummy! We all appreciate these threads and I didn't say that to make you feel badly...I hope it didn't come across that way anyway. Bonnie's right...depending on when everyone's O'ing it could be a may/June date. By the looks of my cycle maybe id very well could be July date for me (CD36 today, so not impressed :growlmad: ) Never throught I'd want AF to show her ugly face:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

can you change me to the 27th please?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well is there anyone jumping to do the October thread? 
If not I don't mind-not sure if I can replicate last time-that was pretty amazIng!


----------



## PatTabs

Bonnie1990 said:


> Well is there anyone jumping to do the October thread?
> If not I don't mind-not sure if I can replicate last time-that was pretty amazIng!

Do it Bonnie....we need an amazing thread again!!!


----------



## LLbean

actually, remove me completely...won't be testing


----------



## twotogo

LLbean said:


> actually, remove me completely...won't be testing

Is everything okay? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yes... all is perfect as it should be hehehe

Just taking a break that's all


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi all

First serious month of back on the whole TTC disaster thing, so if Im lucky, i might get one Sept 2013. I'll test 9 Sept 2012 for a laugh in the meantime. 

Good luck, hope to see the front page filling up with no witchfaces and lots them there bfps. 

Nato


----------



## mummyb2b

2have4kids said:


> LOL I'll take what I can get be May, June OR July, not to worry Mummy! We all appreciate these threads and I didn't say that to make you feel badly...I hope it didn't come across that way anyway. Bonnie's right...depending on when everyone's O'ing it could be a may/June date. By the looks of my cycle maybe id very well could be July date for me (CD36 today, so not impressed :growlmad: ) Never throught I'd want AF to show her ugly face:wacko:

lol none taken hun, will just be happy to see everyones bfp's whatever month they turn into bundles is fine! xx


----------



## mummyb2b

Bonnie1990 said:


> Well is there anyone jumping to do the October thread?
> If not I don't mind-not sure if I can replicate last time-that was pretty amazIng!

do it bonnie! your lucky birthday thread! it's my birthday that month too (15th) when's yours?


----------



## mummyb2b

LLbean said:


> actually, remove me completely...won't be testing

sorry to hear that! hope you ok! if you change your mind, just let me know! hope you have an uneventful month off! (unless the event is an unexpected bfp of course!) :hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

NatoPMT said:


> Hi all
> 
> First serious month of back on the whole TTC disaster thing, so if Im lucky, i might get one Sept 2013. I'll test 9 Sept 2012 for a laugh in the meantime.
> 
> Good luck, hope to see the front page filling up with no witchfaces and lots them there bfps.
> 
> Nato

welcome and good luck! have added you! :dust:


----------



## 2have4kids

mummyb2b said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> (CD36 today, so not impressed :growlmad: ) Never throught I'd want AF to show her ugly face:wacko:
> 
> lol none taken hun, will just be happy to see everyones bfp's whatever month they turn into bundles is fine! xxClick to expand...

AF showed yesterday YIPPEE! :wacko::happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance:

19-20 days to :sex: 
Putting all my eggs in this September basket, mummyb2b will have :dust: everywhere


----------



## Bonnie1990

mummyb2b said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Well is there anyone jumping to do the October thread?
> If not I don't mind-not sure if I can replicate last time-that was pretty amazIng!
> 
> do it bonnie! your lucky birthday thread! it's my birthday that month too (15th) when's yours?Click to expand...

Happy bday to us!
Mine is the 24th. 

Hopefully they forget at work or I'll have a wheelchair at my desk all day to sit in :haha:

Is it the big 4-o for you too?


----------



## 2have4kids

Bonnie1990 said:


> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Well is there anyone jumping to do the October thread?
> If not I don't mind-not sure if I can replicate last time-that was pretty amazIng!
> 
> do it bonnie! your lucky birthday thread! it's my birthday that month too (15th) when's yours?Click to expand...
> 
> Happy bday to us!
> Mine is the 24th.
> 
> Hopefully they forget at work or I'll have a wheelchair at my desk all day to sit in :haha:
> 
> Is it the big 4-o for you too?Click to expand...

Happy birthday to the lovely spring chickens-are you speaking about October or September? Really hope your big 4-O is great. 
I'll be sipping bubbly on the 2nd, Virgo madness month!


----------



## Bonnie1990

2have4kids said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Well is there anyone jumping to do the October thread?
> If not I don't mind-not sure if I can replicate last time-that was pretty amazIng!
> 
> do it bonnie! your lucky birthday thread! it's my birthday that month too (15th) when's yours?Click to expand...
> 
> Happy bday to us!
> Mine is the 24th.
> 
> Hopefully they forget at work or I'll have a wheelchair at my desk all day to sit in :haha:
> 
> Is it the big 4-o for you too?Click to expand...
> 
> Happy birthday to the lovely spring chickens-are you speaking about October or September? Really hope your big 4-O is great.
> I'll be sipping bubbly on the 2nd, Virgo madness month!Click to expand...

October....little bit of time left in this decade :haha::haha:


----------



## sowanted

Hi everyone. Please can I join the (wee) party? Think AF is due on 8th Sept so I'll take that day, please.

Bit about me as I'm new here:

-Turned 41 in May this year. No kids yet. 

-Was flabbergasted to get a bfp in early March, after first calculated attempt (on Valentine's Day, no less!). Woohoo!

-But then, Easter weekend, miscarried. ~8 wks after conception.

-Took break for a few months to see how cycle reacted.

-Periods for May & June (quite surprisingly) were as regular as ever (27-28 days, though if mucus is to be trusted, think ovu happened on day 16-17, not usual 14).

-Then, in July: AF came on day 21. Hmm. Very odd considering only 1 period in my life (age 14) was not 27 or 28 days long (and that explained, I think, by a significant change in sport training).

-So now (since early Aug), am using cheapie green handled ovu testing sticks. Have yet to see a positive.

-BUT!: had sticky watery (day 11) then stringy mucus (day 13) late last week. Hubs & I (ahem) celebrated on Sun 26th & Mon 27th.

-Think that means I should expect AF Sat 8th Sept (though am hoping, of course, that I don't see her again for an awful long time!).

Good luck to us all!


----------



## Hortensia

sowanted said:


> Hi everyone. Please can I join the (wee) party? Think AF is due on 8th Sept so I'll take that day, please.
> 
> Bit about me as I'm new here:
> 
> -Turned 41 in May this year. No kids yet.
> 
> -Was flabbergasted to get a bfp in early March, after first calculated attempt (on Valentine's Day, no less!). Woohoo!
> 
> -But then, Easter weekend, miscarried. ~8 wks after conception.
> 
> -Took break for a few months to see how cycle reacted.
> 
> -Periods for May & June (quite surprisingly) were as regular as ever (27-28 days, though if mucus is to be trusted, think ovu happened on day 16-17, not usual 14).
> 
> -Then, in July: AF came on day 21. Hmm. Very odd considering only 1 period in my life (age 14) was not 27 or 28 days long (and that explained, I think, by a significant change in sport training).
> 
> -So now (since early Aug), am using cheapie green handled ovu testing sticks. Have yet to see a positive.
> 
> -BUT!: had sticky watery (day 11) then stringy mucus (day 13) late last week. Hubs & I (ahem) celebrated on Sun 26th & Mon 27th.
> 
> -Think that means I should expect AF Sat 8th Sept (though am hoping, of course, that I don't see her again for an awful long time!).
> 
> Good luck to us all!

Hi sowanted :hi:

Sorry to hear about the m/c but getting a BFP on your first try bodes very well I think!! Fx'd for you this cycle 

:dust:

H


----------



## Katherine1209

Hi sowanted! Hi everyone! :wave:
Anyone having any symptoms to speak of? Nothing going on here :haha:


----------



## SloanPet77

Katherine1209 said:


> Hi sowanted! Hi everyone! :wave:
> Anyone having any symptoms to speak of? Nothing going on here :haha:

Hi Katherine, 

no symptoms here :nope: I am 7DPO today, AF due on Sept 5th.


----------



## viccat

Hi all - can you put me down for the 26th please? Definitely no symptoms for me yet Katherine! :haha:


----------



## mummyb2b

2have4kids said:


> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> (CD36 today, so not impressed :growlmad: ) Never throught I'd want AF to show her ugly face:wacko:
> 
> lol none taken hun, will just be happy to see everyones bfp's whatever month they turn into bundles is fine! xxClick to expand...
> 
> AF showed yesterday YIPPEE! :wacko::happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance:
> 
> 19-20 days to :sex:
> Putting all my eggs in this September basket, mummyb2b will have :dust: everywhereClick to expand...

sept is gonna be a lucky month i have a feeling! gonna be sprinkling :dust: over everyone!! :dust: :dust: :dust: everywhere!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyb2b

Bonnie1990 said:


> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Well is there anyone jumping to do the October thread?
> If not I don't mind-not sure if I can replicate last time-that was pretty amazIng!
> 
> do it bonnie! your lucky birthday thread! it's my birthday that month too (15th) when's yours?Click to expand...
> 
> Happy bday to us!
> Mine is the 24th.
> 
> Hopefully they forget at work or I'll have a wheelchair at my desk all day to sit in :haha:
> 
> Is it the big 4-o for you too?Click to expand...

lol hope they forgotten for you too well the number but not the birthday, hope they make a fuss over you! although it really would be one to remember if they did! (thank goodness i got day off for mine!) mine is 37th this time! ooh did think of a good point, you can practice wheelies if they do give you a wheelchair lol! :haha: they would all be jealous!!!


----------



## mummyb2b

2have4kids said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyb2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Well is there anyone jumping to do the October thread?
> If not I don't mind-not sure if I can replicate last time-that was pretty amazIng!
> 
> do it bonnie! your lucky birthday thread! it's my birthday that month too (15th) when's yours?Click to expand...
> 
> Happy bday to us!
> Mine is the 24th.
> 
> Hopefully they forget at work or I'll have a wheelchair at my desk all day to sit in :haha:
> 
> Is it the big 4-o for you too?Click to expand...
> 
> Happy birthday to the lovely spring chickens-are you speaking about October or September? Really hope your big 4-O is great.
> I'll be sipping bubbly on the 2nd, Virgo madness month!Click to expand...

October for me, hoping bonnie gonna start a lucky birthday thread lol! happy birthday to you for sunday! are you doing anything special? :cake:


----------



## mummyb2b

sowanted said:


> Hi everyone. Please can I join the (wee) party? Think AF is due on 8th Sept so I'll take that day, please.
> 
> Bit about me as I'm new here:
> 
> -Turned 41 in May this year. No kids yet.
> 
> -Was flabbergasted to get a bfp in early March, after first calculated attempt (on Valentine's Day, no less!). Woohoo!
> 
> -But then, Easter weekend, miscarried. ~8 wks after conception.
> 
> -Took break for a few months to see how cycle reacted.
> 
> -Periods for May & June (quite surprisingly) were as regular as ever (27-28 days, though if mucus is to be trusted, think ovu happened on day 16-17, not usual 14).
> 
> -Then, in July: AF came on day 21. Hmm. Very odd considering only 1 period in my life (age 14) was not 27 or 28 days long (and that explained, I think, by a significant change in sport training).
> 
> -So now (since early Aug), am using cheapie green handled ovu testing sticks. Have yet to see a positive.
> 
> -BUT!: had sticky watery (day 11) then stringy mucus (day 13) late last week. Hubs & I (ahem) celebrated on Sun 26th & Mon 27th.
> 
> -Think that means I should expect AF Sat 8th Sept (though am hoping, of course, that I don't see her again for an awful long time!).
> 
> Good luck to us all!

of course! welcome to you sorry to hear about miscarriage but hope this will be a lucky month with lots of sticky beans! have added you to our list and lots of :dust: to you xx


----------



## mummyb2b

viccat said:


> Hi all - can you put me down for the 26th please? Definitely no symptoms for me yet Katherine! :haha:

certainly will! have added you now! welcome to sept hope its a lucky month! :dust: 

p.s. is it crazy that i'm getting excited for this thread already and we not even in sept yet?


----------



## mummyb2b

as for me, i have finally and relectantly changed my date from 5th (grandad's birthday) to 11th and as a result deleted my 2nd chance date of 30th (dad's birthday!) really wanted it to be my bfp on grandad's birthday so feel disappointed BUT there is one thing, the 11th is dh & my lucky number as is the date we met, month and year we got married too so fx! 

bonnie that means if you do start an oct thread, i may have a 2 chance month with you that is if i get to oct!


----------



## crystal443

mummyb2b my bday is Sept 5th as well so hopefully Sept is lucky for us both :thumbup:


----------



## Katherine1209

Praying this is a BIG :bfp: month...witches are NOT welcome here so stay away!
Bring on September....
Fingers crossed for this cycle :dust:


----------



## Katherine1209

viccat said:


> Hi all - can you put me down for the 26th please? Definitely no symptoms for me yet Katherine! :haha:

Hehe, I guess you need to ov first :haha:


----------



## Katherine1209

SloanPet77 said:


> Katherine1209 said:
> 
> 
> Hi sowanted! Hi everyone! :wave:
> Anyone having any symptoms to speak of? Nothing going on here :haha:
> 
> Hi Katherine,
> 
> no symptoms here :nope: I am 7DPO today, AF due on Sept 5th.Click to expand...

Sloan, are you going to poas or wait it out? Fx to you :dust:


----------



## Katherine1209

I'm just as excited mummyb2b! 
Hoping for a BFP on my 40th birthday..fx!


----------



## Shining Star

Can you put me down for the 11th please?


----------



## NatoPMT

Im 2dpo. 

Can I test yet. 

(eyes crossed for a 40th bfp Katherine)


----------



## drhouse

Hi girls, 

Haven't really been able to post as this month I am going through TWW hell. Ive had a few odd coindicences that I am hoping cross fingers will lead to preg but almost don't want to focus on what may be a phantom..

Like tingling feet at night ?what the
Dry wretching on my tablets in the am, but no nausea or vomiting, but its odd, i would normally just take them straight down
weird R sided ovarian pain.
fell asleep on couch at 2100

so no sore boobs, no nausea, no metallic taste.. probably not pregnant... but I'll know Monday.

I will not test. I will not test. :flower::flower:


----------



## Katherine1209

Good luck drhouse, fx!


----------



## Bonnie1990

mummyb2b said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Well is there anyone jumping to do the October thread?
> If not I don't mind-not sure if I can replicate last time-that was pretty amazIng!
> 
> do it bonnie! your lucky birthday thread! it's my birthday that month too (15th) when's yours?Click to expand...




drhouse said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Haven't really been able to post as this month I am going through TWW hell. Ive had a few odd coindicences that I am hoping cross fingers will lead to preg but almost don't want to focus on what may be a phantom..
> 
> Like tingling feet at night ?what the
> Dry wretching on my tablets in the am, but no nausea or vomiting, but its odd, i would normally just take them straight down
> weird R sided ovarian pain.
> fell asleep on couch at 2100
> 
> so no sore boobs, no nausea, no metallic taste.. probably not pregnant... but I'll know Monday.
> 
> I will not test. I will not test. :flower::flower:

Fx'd!


----------



## SloanPet77

Katherine1209 said:


> SloanPet77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katherine1209 said:
> 
> 
> Hi sowanted! Hi everyone! :wave:
> Anyone having any symptoms to speak of? Nothing going on here :haha:
> 
> Hi Katherine,
> 
> no symptoms here :nope: I am 7DPO today, AF due on Sept 5th.Click to expand...
> 
> Sloan, are you going to poas or wait it out? Fx to you :dust:Click to expand...

Hey Kat! 

i took a test on 6 DPO, i know i know, way too early, got a BFN. Did any of you girls cheat and test today early? Yes I will probably cave and test again tomorrow just because hubby and I plan to do a lot of drinking this weekend so I want to know before the party starts, to be on the safe side.:wine:

Any symptoms ladies????


----------



## nyba

I tested early (AF was supposed to arrive on Sunday but I couldn't wait).

And it's POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I started shaking and crying and still can't even believe it. I had a weird/hopeful feeling this month.

I had a doctor's appt scheduled for the 11th but I'm going to call and see if they can move it up and go for a blood test to confirm in the next few days.

Good luck ladies!!!! I'm sending all the luck in the world that each of you get your BFP!


----------



## SloanPet77

nyba said:


> I tested early (AF was supposed to arrive on Sunday but I couldn't wait).
> 
> And it's POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I started shaking and crying and still can't even believe it. I had a weird/hopeful feeling this month.
> 
> I had a doctor's appt scheduled for the 11th but I'm going to call and see if they can move it up and go for a blood test to confirm in the next few days.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!! I'm sending all the luck in the world that each of you get your BFP!


Yay Nyba!!!!!:happydance::happydance: I know it can be very overwhelming when it becomes real! I am sure when it happens for me I will be like "what the heck was I thinking"!!! soooo happy for you darling!


----------



## Bonnie1990

nyba said:


> I tested early (AF was supposed to arrive on Sunday but I couldn't wait).
> 
> And it's POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I started shaking and crying and still can't even believe it. I had a weird/hopeful feeling this month.
> 
> I had a doctor's appt scheduled for the 11th but I'm going to call and see if they can move it up and go for a blood test to confirm in the next few days.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!! I'm sending all the luck in the world that each of you get your BFP!

Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## Dylis

:dance::dance:nyba :dance::dance: congrats


----------



## PatTabs

Woohoo Nyba :happydance::happydance:


----------



## NatoPMT

*CONGRATULATIONS*

to nyba!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Nyba- congrats!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Katherine- I so hope you'll get a 40th birthday BFP :hugs::hugs


----------



## BabyBean14

Woooot! NYBA! :hugs: :dance: :bunny: :yipee: 

Such great news! Congratulations!! :D


----------



## Dylis

Mummyb2b can I have sept 29th as a second go as think I'm out already


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

crystal443 said:


> mummyb2b my bday is Sept 5th as well so hopefully Sept is lucky for us both :thumbup:

aw that is definately a lucky day! think it will be too early even for an early test for me! happy early birthday! xx :cake:


----------



## mummyb2b

Katherine1209 said:


> Praying this is a BIG :bfp: month...witches are NOT welcome here so stay away!
> Bring on September....
> Fingers crossed for this cycle :dust:

yeah i agree! bfp's all round! :dust: everywhere!


----------



## mummyb2b

Shining Star said:


> Can you put me down for the 11th please?

will do & welcome! :dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

drhouse said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Haven't really been able to post as this month I am going through TWW hell. Ive had a few odd coindicences that I am hoping cross fingers will lead to preg but almost don't want to focus on what may be a phantom..
> 
> Like tingling feet at night ?what the
> Dry wretching on my tablets in the am, but no nausea or vomiting, but its odd, i would normally just take them straight down
> weird R sided ovarian pain.
> fell asleep on couch at 2100
> 
> so no sore boobs, no nausea, no metallic taste.. probably not pregnant... but I'll know Monday.
> 
> I will not test. I will not test. :flower::flower:

hope you are our 1st bfp of many! just because you dont have the other signs doesnt mean anything, everyone can be different! fingers crossed for monday!!! :flower:


----------



## mummyb2b

nyba said:


> I tested early (AF was supposed to arrive on Sunday but I couldn't wait).
> 
> And it's POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I started shaking and crying and still can't even believe it. I had a weird/hopeful feeling this month.
> 
> I had a doctor's appt scheduled for the 11th but I'm going to call and see if they can move it up and go for a blood test to confirm in the next few days.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!! I'm sending all the luck in the world that each of you get your BFP!

OMG!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS! h & h 9 months to you! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: the start of many!!!!


----------



## mummyb2b

Dylis said:


> Mummyb2b can I have sept 29th as a second go as think I'm out already

dont count yourself out till af shows! :hugs: in the meantime of course i will add you for 2nd attempt but hope you dont need it!!! xx


----------



## Hortensia

Congrats NYBA!!!!

:dance::yipee::wohoo:

Have a happy, healthy and stress-free 9 months!!

xx


----------



## greenjelly

Congratulations NYBA. Great news for the start of September. Im feeling (probably stupidly) hopeful for this month as my nipples have been really hard and I had shooting pains through my boobs and some weird heavy feeling deep in my belly last night. The problem will be when (or, lets be optimistic, IF) AF shows up early next week, and I start worrying about why I had sore nips and shooting pains! 
Anyway, being a bit new to these testing threads, what happens if we are lucky enough to get a aBFP? Are we just allowed to shout about it? Ive seen there are stickys for BFP announcements but is the general agreement on a testing thread, that we can just shout it from the rooftops?


----------



## Katherine1209

Shout it Greenjelly, for sure :happydance: Are you testing soon? Or waiting it out?

Yay nyba! So happy to hear about your BFP :hugs:

Sloan? How's your testing going?


----------



## Lou1004

I agree-shout it! I for one read these threads looking for BFP announcements...every time I see one it gives me hope :). Ps you will start to realize that you have funny symptoms every month...for me they've just ended up being nothing or signals that AF was coming...I think I've probably always experienced the symptoms but just never paid attention. Anyway IF your AF does end up showing I don't think you need to worry about your nipple hardness and pain. I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Shout away! It's allowed on here!


----------



## 1ST TRY

mummyb2b said:


> I know it's a bit early but I would love to help keep track of our Bfp's signalling our May bundles of joy!
> 
> Its a double chance month for me and getting a bfp this month would be wonderful as i expect to be testing around the date of my grandad's birthday and that would result in a due date around my grandma's birthday next year! so this would be like a gift from heaven!
> 
> Lets see if we can make it a record month!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> *September 1st*
> smilinggirl
> 
> *September 2nd*
> sloanpet77
> 
> *September 3rd*
> greenjelly
> drhouse
> twotogo
> nyba :bfp:
> 
> *September 4th*
> 
> 
> *September 5th*
> dylis
> 
> 
> *September 6th*
> Bonnie1990
> cassie4cincy
> 
> *September 7th*
> 
> 
> *September 8th*
> Tennesseemom
> sowanted
> 
> *September 9th*
> luckylecky
> natopmt
> 
> *September 10th*
> 
> 
> *September 11th*
> mummyb2b
> shining star
> 
> *September 12th*
> cheree89 :happydance: (got her bfp in August)
> katherine1209
> ceilani
> 
> *September 13th*
> crystal443
> 
> *September 14th*
> milty
> more4mom
> deedee5112
> 
> *September 15th*
> lou1004
> 
> *September 16th*
> 
> 
> *September 17th*
> kismet
> 
> *September 18th*
> 
> 
> *September 19th*
> 
> 
> *September 20th*
> hortensia
> 
> *September 21st*
> dcm_mw12
> 
> *September 22nd*
> 
> 
> *September 23rd*
> 
> 
> *September 24th*
> peanutpup
> 
> *September 25th*
> 
> 
> *September 26th*
> viccat
> 
> *September 27th*
> 
> 
> *September 28th*
> 2have4kids
> 
> *September 29th*
> dylis
> 
> *September 30th*
> bravemom
> 
> Good Luck to everyone!​

SEPTEMBER 12TH ::wacko:


----------



## Milty

Green: see after you O you produce progesterone and if all goes right it will be in quantities for early pregnancy. The progesterone is one of the main hormones that cause your pregnancy symptoms. So it's really difficult to tell the difference between the two since the symptoms will be the same. 

Some of us like myself are sinsitive to progesterone and can have major pg symptoms just from O'ing. I even have bras in different sizes for before O and after because my boobs get bigger. Also it is not unusually for me to be nauseous in the 2WW and sometimes vomit. 

When I was PG with my son I went up 3 bra sizes and was sick the entire time so I look at the 2WW as a preview of how your pregnancy will be. 

Oh just to through in a little tibit and what drives me and others crazy... After implantation your progesterone levels start increasing so in theory your symptoms should increase near the end of your 2WW


----------



## SloanPet77

Hi Kat! How are you progressing? Well I thought I was out yesterday when I got a bfn at 9 dpo but all day and last night I have felt super hazzy almost like a hangover? Also a headache for 2 days and some sharp shooting cramps? Maybe I should test again? Af is due Tuesday, should I test or wait? Already got 2 bfn


----------



## Katherine1209

Sloan, I'm trying to be patient...tww seems to go sooooo slowly...I'd try and hold out as long as possible...if I test early and get BFNs it really makes that day so much of a downer...easier said than done though...I'm already thinking about how long I will be able to hold out myself...:rofl:
Having some slight cramping tonight, bit like af cramps...hope it's IB...fx


----------



## NatoPMT

Bonnie, your chart looks very like my Jan 2011 chart, the month i got bfp with Eloise

Just saying. 

eyes crossed


----------



## mummyb2b

of course green jelly shout it from the rooftops on here! we all want to hear about the bfp's on this testing threads!! hope to hear you shouting! :flower:

1st try welcome! have added you sending lots of :dust: 



smiling girl todays your day! any news? 


 sloanpet77 you up tomorrow! hope you get a bfp in the morning! xx 

hope everyone is feeling good!


----------



## Bonnie1990

NatoPMT said:


> Bonnie, your chart looks very like my Jan 2011 chart, the month i got bfp with Eloise
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> eyes crossed

thanks Nat---i sure hope so!
BTW--i keep forgetting to say I love the quote in your signature! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## NatoPMT

Bonnie1990 said:


> NatoPMT said:
> 
> 
> Bonnie, your chart looks very like my Jan 2011 chart, the month i got bfp with Eloise
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> eyes crossed
> 
> thanks Nat---i sure hope so!
> BTW--i keep forgetting to say I love the quote in your signature! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Not sure if I know you lot well enough yet to explain that an old signature said

"I want to be 18 and on crack, not 40 and on Clomid"


----------



## Bonnie1990

ok...since you all twisted my arm...and it is now September.....

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...7-october-testing-thread-trick-treat-bfp.html

Hopefully it is as lucky as my last one!

Better yet...hope this one is sooooo lucky that we dont need an October one! :haha:


----------



## TMM

Newbie popping in! I'm going with 25th September because 25 is my lucky number and it's 10DPO based on my current chart. Depending on what my new Clearblue Fertility Monitor decides, that might change but for now the date is mine all mine!

P.S. - June 2013 marks 20 years that DH and I have been together so while we'd welcome a baby (or my longed for happy, healthy twins!) any time, getting pregnant this cycle and delivering in June would be the greatest gift possible.

Tossing giant handfuls of babydust all over this thread!


----------



## Milty

The 25th is my anniversary a very lucky day!


----------



## Katherine1209

I agree, I hope this is a lucky :bfp: month! Fx to everyone :dust:


----------



## Mama Duck

Hello :flower: didn't want to be on here :cry: Af arrived last night so can you put me down for the *25th September* please x


----------



## Katherine1209

Mama Duck said:


> Hello :flower: didn't want to be on here :cry: Af arrived last night so can you put me down for the *25th September* please x

Hi mama, so sorry about the damn :witch:...hoping this is our month!


----------



## chickenchaser

I don't get to test in September, but just wanted to wish you all luck. I'm heading over to the October thread but I hope I don't see you there :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

chickenchaser said:


> I don't get to test in September, but just wanted to wish you all luck. I'm heading over to the October thread but I hope I don't see you there :hugs:

are you taking a month off?


----------



## chickenchaser

No I'm having 32 day cycles at the moment and I'm only day 1 today.


----------



## nyba

Thanks everyone for the good wishes! Finally starting to feel real :)

Wishing everyone a fabulous September and BFPs for ALL!


----------



## Shining Star

It's lovely to come on here and hear some good news! Congratulations Nyba. I've not eally been on BnB like I used to - too shattered after looking after my toddler! We are desperate for another baby and this TWW is driving me mad! The last 2 months my cycles have gone abit AWOL and I can't begin to tell you how many times I have calculated the dates (but last month I convinced myself that I had symptoms and then AF arrived late) to see how early I can feesibly test!
Good luck to everyone and thanks for letting me join the gang!

:dust:


----------



## greenjelly

I am down for testing today but Im too scared. I know its going to be a BFN. I think I will wait until the end of the week. Period due tomorrow I think so I was being a bit unrealistic in my testing date. I nearly tested yesterday after seeing NYBA's result but got a grip and didnt. I dont have any PG signs so it all seems unlikely to be honest... Got to go for in September as I am away with work and without OH for most of October... Grrr!!!


----------



## twotogo

greenjelly said:


> I am down for testing today but Im too scared. I know its going to be a BFN. I think I will wait until the end of the week. Period due tomorrow I think so I was being a bit unrealistic in my testing date. I nearly tested yesterday after seeing NYBA's result but got a grip and didnt. I dont have any PG signs so it all seems unlikely to be honest... Got to go for in September as I am away with work and without OH for most of October... Grrr!!!

I'm with you... I was down to test for today, but I'm scared as well. Also, I am at a friends house, so I don't want to have a BFN and then cry all day. I'd rather just enjoy the rest of my time with her. I will probably test in the morning right before we leave. That way, if it is a BFN, I can cry on the way home.


----------



## LeeC

Can I jump in with a BFP, hoping this one is super sticky. Good luck to everyone and congratulations nyba x.


----------



## greenjelly

LeeC said:


> Can I jump in with a BFP, hoping this one is super sticky. Good luck to everyone and congratulations nyba x.

You got one LeeC! Thats amazing! Congratulations! Is it a wonderful feeling to see the line?! All the best for a happy and healthy 9 months xxx:thumbup:


----------



## NatoPMT

LeeC said:


> Can I jump in with a BFP, hoping this one is super sticky. Good luck to everyone and congratulations nyba x.

*CONGRATULATIONS*

Stay sticky little bean!!


----------



## mummyb2b

TMM said:


> Newbie popping in! I'm going with 25th September because 25 is my lucky number and it's 10DPO based on my current chart. Depending on what my new Clearblue Fertility Monitor decides, that might change but for now the date is mine all mine!
> 
> P.S. - June 2013 marks 20 years that DH and I have been together so while we'd welcome a baby (or my longed for happy, healthy twins!) any time, getting pregnant this cycle and delivering in June would be the greatest gift possible.
> 
> Tossing giant handfuls of babydust all over this thread!




Mama Duck said:


> Hello :flower: didn't want to be on here :cry: Af arrived last night so can you put me down for the *25th September* please x

have added both of you! mama please dont be upset september is a lucky month for us all wait and see i have a good feeling! sending you both lots of :dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

still waiting to hear from smiling girl & sloan pet any news ladies?

greenjelly, drhouse & twotogo todays your day! any news?

green jelly take your time and just let us know when you are ready!
twotogo hope its tears of joy! just let us know when you are ready too!

accept a sprinkling of :dust: xx


----------



## mummyb2b

LeeC said:


> Can I jump in with a BFP, hoping this one is super sticky. Good luck to everyone and congratulations nyba x.

woohoo! congratulations! happy and healthy 9 months to you! woohoo! :happydance:

hope you dont mind i added you to our list too!


----------



## mummyb2b

Also just to wish 2have4kids a VERY happy belated birthday for yesterday! :cake: xx


----------



## crystal443

Congrats LeeC!! H&H 9 months to you:happydance::happydance:

Stick beanie:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

whoo hoo LeeC!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## greenjelly

I was right to be fearful. The :witch: appeared last night so I am out for this month. On the plus side (I have searched hard for one...) I have saved a pregnancy test! 
Good luck to everyone who have still to test!
Onto October... :cry:


----------



## Katherine1209

So sorry green! :hugs:, I've already joined Bonnie's October thread....I have no symptoms whatsoever but trying to stay hopeful?...might see you on there?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs green. Yeah for the saved test I guess.

All mine are doomed and don't stand a chance!:rofl:


----------



## SloanPet77

I am out ladies. AF is due today, 13 DPO. Took a test Sat and SUN, BFN. Heres to another cycle! Good luck, hope to hear from all of you during this next cycle!


----------



## sowanted

I'm out, as well. Aunt Flo arrived yesterday (Mon) so no May bundle here.

Miscarried in April. Then 2 periods, 28 days apart, like clockwork (though no formal ovu monitoring but think ovu was at day 16 or 17). Then, 2 periods (21 days, then 23). Maybe short is my new normal?

Please can someone help me with some counting? Because I'm not sure how to think about this anymore, constructively (if such a state of mind even exists in this mularkey!).

12 Aug: LMP

22 Aug: d11, one instance of clear, thin, slippery mucus (the kind that makes the paper sorta 'speed up' when wiping, and it takes a few wads to feel 'dry' after wiping...sorry if TMI!)

24 Aug: d13, a glob of mucus appeared. Was away from hubs so couldn't do the deed. Glob most closely resembled a teaspoon of white opaque jelly. Thick, quite sticky but not too stretchy. Stayed 'together'. Not flowy at all. Wet but not watery.

25 Aug: d14, another glob of mucus appeared, just like day before. Did the deed (b/c we could, but also b/c if I was now on a cycle of ovu on 16-17, this would be 2-3 days early. In time to catch the window, I hoped.

26 Aug: d15. did the deed again. no mucus of any sort.

3 Sept: Period arrived.

3 Sept take away 14 days = 21 Aug (day BEFORE the slick, watery, clear mucus).

-When did I ovulate? (Is it always 14 days before period?)
-Is the slick, watery, clear mucus ewcm? If so, how could it appear a day AFTER ovu?
-My gut tells me the the jelly stuff is hostile mucus (post-ovu). Agree?

Any ideas, thoughts, or commiserations are gratefully appreciated. I'm trying to think 'it'll be okay, got pregnant in Feb, we can do this, it's possible, we'll have another chance' but now with cycle out of whack, I admit I'm becoming a little worried...

Thanks, in advance. And good luck to you all left in May bundle window! I'm a May baby myself. Great month to be born! Here, I'm now hoping for a summer solstice/midsummer night's baby (or will the evil sprite Puck play mischief on my egg-sperm rendezvous?!)!


----------



## sowanted

SloanPet77 said:


> I am out ladies. AF is due today, 13 DPO. Took a test Sat and SUN, BFN. Heres to another cycle! Good luck, hope to hear from all of you during this next cycle!

Sorry for you! Me, too. Let's try again next month!

PS. Is your avatar a piccie of you & hubs in wedding gear swimming?! It could well be my eyes are playing tricks on my but that's what I see!


----------



## mummyb2b

So sorry sloanpet, greenjelly & sowanted sorry to hear af arrived! hope bonnie's october thread is the lucky one for you! lots of :dust:for this next cycle to you all!


----------



## mummyb2b

still waiting to hear from smiling girl, drhouse & twotogo any news ladies? 

dylis its your day tomorrow! good luck! 

also its crystal's birthday tomorrow! happy birthday! :cake:


----------



## mummyb2b

tomorrow is the day i had hoped to get my bfp originally, my grandads birthday but all i feel is as if af is on her way early! i guess it would balance out for last month being late so i guess i should be thankful for getting back on track???


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: to those who are entertaining AF.


----------



## Bonnie1990

hugs sowanted & SloanPet77 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lou1004

sowanted said:


> -When did I ovulate? (Is it always 14 days before period?)
> -Is the slick, watery, clear mucus ewcm? If so, how could it appear a day AFTER ovu?
> 
> 
> !

Not everyone ovulates 14 days before periods...that's just a guideline based on a 28 day cycle. Sometimes EWCM is present a few days for me and it's wet, slippery and stretchy. It's very similar to the fluid you get when aroused and also similar to man's 'stuff' so perhaps some of what you had could be from being excited or leftovers from BD


----------



## Dylis

I'm out mummyb2b but I'll be back for the end of the month


----------



## NatoPMT

sowanted said:


> I
> -Is the slick, watery, clear mucus ewcm? If so, how could it appear a day AFTER ovu?

just in case you arent aware of this, ewcm is stretchy, it stretches between your fingers - slippery cm that doesnt stretch isnt ewcm

sorry witch face is here. 

good luck for Oct for you and sloanpet, dylis and greenjelly. 

Chart is looking good Bonnie!! testing tomorrow i see. FXd

Im 8dpo and seriously considering a frer - my last bfp was 8 dpo. stupid peeing on a stick addiction


----------



## Katherine1209

Sorry to hear that damn witch showed up Dylis and sowanted....Sloan pet...has af shown up yet? You never know, sometimes BFPs don't show up til later on....

Nato, I'm trying not to test, it just puts me in a bad mood for the day....and I have no tests at home...I'm 8dpo too!

Lots of :dust: for you Bonnie xx


----------



## NatoPMT

Katherine1209 said:


> Nato, I'm trying not to test, it just puts me in a bad mood for the day....and I have no tests at home...I'm 8dpo too!

i went out for some yesterday. Even told a woman who cood at eloise where i was off, in a very dignified fashion

you have more self control than me. It will be a matter of minutes before i crack, dpobuddy.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Katherine1209 said:


> Sorry to hear that damn witch showed up Dylis and sowanted....Sloan pet...has af shown up yet? You never know, sometimes BFPs don't show up til later on....
> 
> Nato, I'm trying not to test, it just puts me in a bad mood for the day....and I have no tests at home...I'm 8dpo too!
> 
> Lots of :dust: for you Bonnie xx

Thanks but it's not looking good :cry:


----------



## Lou1004

Why not good Bonnie? Your temp is still up...


----------



## NatoPMT

your chart looks great Bonnie. 

Can you put me down for a 41 year old bfp please. Cautious as its only 8dpo, but theres a definite line.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yippee NATO!


----------



## Hortensia

NatoPMT said:


> your chart looks great Bonnie.
> 
> Can you put me down for a 41 year old bfp please. Cautious as its only 8dpo, but theres a definite line.

Nato!!! :happydance:

Hope that line darkens and darkens. Is it too early for a congratulations???

How long had you been trying this time?


----------



## Lou1004

Wtg NATO! Do you have a test pic?


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks girls. I dont want to get too optimistic yet so gonna test again, most likely daily until im 39 weeks gone (assuming everything is ok)

Its actually my 1st proper month back ttc - did 2 months before with bad timing. 

I tried for 3 months before Eloise and had an mmc. Then I tried for a year before i started drinking green tea, and got bfp the month i started drinking it again with Eloise. I know everyones issues are different, but i KNOW its green tea that gets me bfps. 

age 38 drinking green tea - bfp in 3 months (ended in mmc at 11 weeks)

age 38-39 not drinking green tea - no bfp in 12 months

age 39 drinking green tea - bfp in 1 month (Eloise born when i was 40)

age 41 drinking green tea - (hopefully) bfp in 1 month

no need to do the maths. 

Hope this is a bumper month for all. Pardon the pun


----------



## Lou1004

I drink green tea every day and have for years! Is there a special brand???


----------



## NatoPMT

Lou1004 said:


> Wtg NATO! Do you have a test pic?

of course i do!!! (like any good ttc maniac)

you need to tilt the screen, but its visible - praying its not an evap. 

Thanks for the encouragement 

Lou - i drink Clipper with lemon. yummy. No more than 3 cups as it reduces folic intake, i take extra folic as my nephew had spina bifida but i would take 1.5 if i wasnt prescribed 5mg
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5683.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Bonnie1990

I see it!


----------



## Hortensia

I see it too :thumbup:


----------



## Lou1004

No need to tilt the screen...I see that second line nice and clear!!! Omg so excited for you! I just love seeing the pics! I'm not a tester myself so I enjoy stalking others ;)


----------



## Dylis

Nato , congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lou1004 said:


> No need to tilt the screen...I see that second line nice and clear!!! Omg so excited for you! I just love seeing the pics! I'm not a tester myself so I enjoy stalking others ;)

I'm a tester and love the pics so I know what it is supposed to look like:haha:


----------



## NatoPMT

Lou1004 said:


> No need to tilt the screen...I see that second line nice and clear!!! Omg so excited for you! I just love seeing the pics! I'm not a tester myself so I enjoy stalking others ;)

it's a dark, woe betide place inside the mind of a poas addict. Stay right where you are!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

NatoPMT said:


> Lou1004 said:
> 
> 
> No need to tilt the screen...I see that second line nice and clear!!! Omg so excited for you! I just love seeing the pics! I'm not a tester myself so I enjoy stalking others ;)
> 
> it's a dark, woe betide place inside the mind of a poas addict. Stay right where you are!!!Click to expand...

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## mummyb2b

Dylis said:


> I'm out mummyb2b but I'll be back for the end of the month

so sorry dylis :hugs: hope end of the month is a bit luckier for you! :dust: for the end of the month hun xx


----------



## mummyb2b

NatoPMT said:


> your chart looks great Bonnie.
> 
> Can you put me down for a 41 year old bfp please. Cautious as its only 8dpo, but theres a definite line.

fantastic news! congratulations happy & healthy 9 months to you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyb2b

ok so tomorrow (i have to do this in advance as i work strange hours!)

 it's your day Bonnie & cassie


hope to see more :bfp: when i sign on tomorrow! :dust: everyone!


----------



## crystal443

Nato- I see the line:happydance::happydance: Congrats!!!! H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

I know Im a late comer to this thread, but can you put me down for the 24th........


----------



## Bonnie1990

mummyb2b said:


> ok so tomorrow (i have to do this in advance as i work strange hours!)
> 
> it's your day Bonnie & cassie
> 
> 
> hope to see more :bfp: when i sign on tomorrow! :dust: everyone!

Well I ov a day late so af is due tomorrow instead. Expecting her to show as temp went down this am so I didn't waste a frer :cry:


----------



## Katherine1209

Bonnie :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Katherine1209

Nato!!! So happy for you, post a new pic soon...cant wait to see the line get darker and darker...i think it will try the green tea!!


----------



## luckylecky

Congrats on the BFPs so far I hope there will be lots more! As for me looks like i'm out, started spotting today. On to next month.


----------



## greenjelly

Katherine1209 said:


> Nato!!! So happy for you, post a new pic soon...cant wait to see the line get darker and darker...i think it will try the green tea!!

Im going to try the green tea thing after reading this too! Is it just green tea? Did you stop drinking normal, caffeine-ridden tea? (I will miss that first thing in the morning...)


----------



## crystal443

Bonnie:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

Taurus8484 said:


> I know Im a late comer to this thread, but can you put me down for the 24th........

not late at all! welcome have added you now! good luck & lots of :dust: xx


----------



## mummyb2b

Bonnie1990 said:


> Well I ov a day late so af is due tomorrow instead. Expecting her to show as temp went down this am so I didn't waste a frer :cry:

aw bonnie am so sorry :hugs: maybe your bfp is just wanting to come along in your birthday month! i hope so hun! xx 



luckylecky said:


> Congrats on the BFPs so far I hope there will be lots more! As for me looks like i'm out, started spotting today. On to next month.

dont count yourself out just yet lucky it's not over till af shows! :hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

ok so tomorrow we dont have any testers, but has anyone heard from our missing testers?.....

 any news smilinggirl? drhouse anything? twotogo have you been brave enough to test yet? and cassie any news? 

bonnie & lucky i'm not counting you out yet you not out till af shows! :hugs:


----------



## Quisty

I put myself on the July and August testing thread but after getting bad news regarding AMH level and with IVF specialist telling us we had a 5% chance of conceiving naturally each month, I didn't bother putting myself on the September testing thread. I was due for AF on Wednesday and there is currently no sign of her showing up. I am too scared to test, so have not yet done a HPT. I am thinking of doing one on Sunday. Can you put me down for testing on Sunday?


----------



## viccat

Congratulations to everyone who has had their BFP so far!! :happydance:

Can you please leave a little bit of luck for those of us at the end of the month though? :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

mummyb2b said:


> ok so tomorrow we dont have any testers, but has anyone heard from our missing testers?.....
> 
> any news smilinggirl? drhouse anything? twotogo have you been brave enough to test yet? and cassie any news?
> 
> bonnie & lucky i'm not counting you out yet you not out till af shows! :hugs:

Thanks but im out. :witch:arrived on the first flight in this morning. As expected. :grr:


----------



## NatoPMT

Im very sorry Bonnie. 

Ok I have a rather embarrassing confession. 

Can you remove my bfp please :dohh:

Seems i had a rather convincing, high calibre, full frontal evap. I tested again yesterday and today and stupid tests couldnt have been more stupid negative if they'd tried. 

I think i let first month ttc excitement get to me. Bit like an over enthusiastic village idiot. I'll get me coat. 

Im disappointed but ok, i know how it feels to have month after month of bfn's, having tried for 16 months or so before Eloise so my sympathies lie with the other bfn's on this thread at this point. Soon i will be feeling sorry for myself too no doubt.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Sorry your line was an evap NATO. 
I have never had one but is I saw something I would go crazy excited too
But it's still not over yes so you could still get lucky!
Hugs


----------



## NatoPMT

Thanks Bonnie, hope youre feeling ok, and that the witch isnt too generous with the cramps. 

My bump buddy from BnB during pregnancy with Eloise didnt get a bfp until 17dpo, but i know thats quite rare and realistically, will be on the oct thread

I have never had an evap on a frer before, it was spectacular but it was out of time so i only have myself to blame really. 

Hands up who fancies a June baby. Me, my hand is up. 

And may May babies be for everyone else.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh the witch is in a sharing mood so I am reacquainting her with my friend Advil. 

A psychic had predicted me a June BFP. Well that blew by. Someone recently pointed out maybe it was a mix up and a June baby? Let's go with that. My hand is raised high. 

Bring on the clomid and that golden egg!

Wish you had a current journal NATO- your a trip!


----------



## Katherine1209

Sorry about the evap too nato...i too would have been excited if i had seen the line....join us on the October thread!! And yeah NATO, show us your journal!

I tested today, bfn! 10 dpo today so trying to stay hopeful in the face of my BFN!!


----------



## luckylecky

mummyb2b said:


> ok so tomorrow we dont have any testers, but has anyone heard from our missing testers?.....
> 
> any news smilinggirl? drhouse anything? twotogo have you been brave enough to test yet? and cassie any news?
> 
> bonnie & lucky i'm not counting you out yet you not out till af shows! :hugs:

I'm out for sure.


----------



## NatoPMT

I have just my old journal from getting bfp with Eloise linked in my sig but think its grown cobwebs. Too flakey for committing to journals. 

I will start one when/ if get bfp. That is my promise to my future baby to entice him or her out from hiding. 

I am trudging begrudgingly over to the October thread soon.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ahh yes. Thanks for the reminder. Just added myself. :haha:
2 shots for October if needed though!


----------



## NatoPMT

Bonnie1990 said:


> Ahh yes. Thanks for the reminder. Just added myself. :haha:
> 2 shots for October if needed though!

that sounds like a recipe for twins to me. I will be keeping a close eye on progress....


----------



## FirstTry

Put me down for Sept 23, please!


----------



## crystal443

Bonnie :hugs::hugs::hugs: Damn witch:grr::grr:

Nato- damn evaps :grr::grr:


----------



## Quisty

I posted yesterday and asked to be put down for testing tomorrowe. AF reared her head this morning. Hugs to those who have got their AF. Best of luck to everyone else.


----------



## BklynChick74

Good evening ladies - I was gonna join October's thread since that was when I was gonna start TTCing officially then. Apparently someone had other plans because i got my BFP two days ago......just thought I would throw my hat into the ring. Would love to be buddies with any of the other ladies and hoping this is a sticky bean


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

May I join you ladies late as well? 
8 dpo. . .testing on the 12th.
3rd cycle trying

This is my third cycle after my mirena fell out. Yeah, weird, I know. Ha! This cycle is the first that I felt like I had good ewcm and we were able to bd every other day a few before and a few after O.
I had very sore bbs the last two cycles and this time not as much. Obviously those cycles were bfn so maybe this is better. Lol
Have had a funky taste in my mouth and extra saliva and some pulling and cramping.

Good luck to those still waiting to test and best of luck to those who have moved on to October!

CONGRATS TO THE BFPS!!


----------



## Katherine1209

Fx whitesox I'm testing on the 12 too....


----------



## Katherine1209

BklynChick74 said:


> Good evening ladies - I was gonna join October's thread since that was when I was gonna start TTCing officially then. Apparently someone had other plans because i got my BFP two days ago......just thought I would throw my hat into the ring. Would love to be buddies with any of the other ladies and hoping this is a sticky bean

Yay Brooklyn chick! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## NatoPMT

BklynChick74 said:


> Good evening ladies - I was gonna join October's thread since that was when I was gonna start TTCing officially then. Apparently someone had other plans because i got my BFP two days ago......just thought I would throw my hat into the ring. Would love to be buddies with any of the other ladies and hoping this is a sticky bean

*CONGRATULATIONS*

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

stick stick stick


----------



## Bonnie1990

BklynChick74 said:


> Good evening ladies - I was gonna join October's thread since that was when I was gonna start TTCing officially then. Apparently someone had other plans because i got my BFP two days ago......just thought I would throw my hat into the ring. Would love to be buddies with any of the other ladies and hoping this is a sticky bean

Congrats!! Lost of sticky :dust:


----------



## BklynChick74

Thanks for all the love guys - we still early in the month I am hoping to see some more sticky beans!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Katherine1209 said:


> Fx whitesox I'm testing on the 12 too....

Yay! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBean14

Bklyn: Woo hoo! :wohoo: Congratulations!!! Sending lots of sticky bean :dust:


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? 2dpo today, af would be due the 23rd, but I'm sure I'll test earlier, I always do! Congrats to all of the bfp's and <hugs> to those af got!


----------



## Hortensia

BklynChick74 said:


> Good evening ladies - I was gonna join October's thread since that was when I was gonna start TTCing officially then. Apparently someone had other plans because i got my BFP two days ago......just thought I would throw my hat into the ring. Would love to be buddies with any of the other ladies and hoping this is a sticky bean

Congratulations BklynChick!!!! :happydance:

Lots of sticky vibes!


----------



## twotogo

Hi Ladies. The :witch: got me yesterday morning. Not going to try again until November due to scheduling conflicts. Good luck to everyone AF hasn't got!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## crystal443

Bklyn- CONGRATS!!!!!! H&H 9 months to you :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

twotogo said:


> Hi Ladies. The :witch: got me yesterday morning. Not going to try again until November due to scheduling conflicts. Good luck to everyone AF hasn't got!

:hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

Hi everyone am so sorry not been around last couple days, we been to a wedding in scotland and i expected to be able to update while away but unfortunately had no internet and no mobile signal either so couldn't come online! 

i have updated everyone now!

quisty - have updated your as testing sunday but so sorry af ended up showing up! :hugs: 

bonnie - am so sorry af arrived i agree, think next month is your month with birthday & an expected arrival date of june :hugs:

nato - so sorry it didnt turn out to be your bfp, but totally understandable that you were excited! i think we all would be too! have added you as bfn for now just in case as you didnt mention if af had showed hope thats ok :hugs:

katherine - will keep my fingers crossed that its just your bfp showing up late!

lucky - am so sorry i take it af showed her face! :hugs:

firsttry - have added you :dust:

bklynchick74 - wow congratulations and welcome! great to hear another bfp! happy & healthy 9 months to you! :happydance:

whitesoxfan41 - welcome have added you too! sounds promising too! fingers crossed!

kel21 - welcome have added you now! have put you down for 23rd as you only said when af due not when you testing hope thats ok! :dust:

twotogo - so sorry :hugs: hope november ends up being your lucky month! :dust: for november!

kismet - have moved you hun! fingers crossed!

tomorrow its shining starr & me am sure it will be a bfn for me so hope shining star has more luck!


----------



## Mamax3

Hello Everyone.

May I join your group? AF arrived yesterday, 9/9.

A little about us:

- My name is Laura. I will be 40 next month. My husband is 38.
- We have two amazing children, 15 and 11, whcih we had absolutely no issues TTC
- We have been TTC # 3 for over a year.
- 2 failed IVFs, one ended in m/c @ 15 weeks, which was very difficult for us.
- Decided to concieve the good "old fashion" way. We started charting last month but my cycle was completely off coming off all the meds from the IVF
- Staying positive this is finally our month.

I am looking forward to getting to know everyone.
Laura


----------



## Katherine1209

I think af is on her way, spotting this morning...:cry:...so hoped this would be our month...on to October for me


----------



## crystal443

Katherine-:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hortensia

Katherine1209 said:


> I think af is on her way, spotting this morning...:cry:...so hoped this would be our month...on to October for me

Bummer. :hugs:

I hope next cycle will be your lucky cycle Katherine!


----------



## Hortensia

Hi Mamax3

Welcome :flower:

All the best with your TTC journey. 

There is some terrific support to be had on these boards :thumbup:

xx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hugs Katherine! I hope Oct is your month!

I have no clue here. Still have way less breast soreness than "normal", have the crampy, pulling pains, random nausea, but not a huge deal. My cervix is so low that I think it would be painful to bd. It is soft and squishy. Tmi, sorry! Normally my cervix falls down right before af. I'm not due until Thur or Fri. 10 dpo today I think. Wait, wait, wait. . .


----------



## BklynChick74

Whitesoxfan - keeping my fingers crossed for you....


----------



## mummyb2b

welcome mamax sorry to hear af arrived :hugs: you will be able to find a group of wonderful people on here always happy to offer support or advice when needed!

katherine am so sorry af on way :hugs: hope that october is your lucky month!


----------



## mummyb2b

as for me, af was due today and did a test this morning (out of habit tbh) and was shocked to see a '+' not quite believing it (and shaking) i shouted my dh to come upstairs and did another test (1st was shop brand, 2nd was clearblue) that came back as '+' too so just to make sure i did another test (clearblue digi) and got result pregnant 2-3 omg! i dont even feel any different how can this be i dont quite belive it, it just doesn't seem real somehow! i expected to feel different somehow! but i guess not! omg!!!


----------



## mummyb2b

any news from you shining star? 

 tomorrow its your turn ceilani, 1st try & whitesoxfan41 good luck! :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

mummyb2b said:


> as for me, af was due today and did a test this morning (out of habit tbh) and was shocked to see a '+' not quite believing it (and shaking) i shouted my dh to come upstairs and did another test (1st was shop brand, 2nd was clearblue) that came back as '+' too so just to make sure i did another test (clearblue digi) and got result pregnant 2-3 omg! i dont even feel any different how can this be i dont quite belive it, it just doesn't seem real somehow! i expected to feel different somehow! but i guess not! omg!!!

OMG Thats awesome!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ceilani

Congratulations, Mummyb2b!! That's awesome! :happydance:

On to the next cycle for me...af showed her ugly face this morning! Took a "me" day to watch trashy tv and eat popcorn (Charmed marathon for the win ). Good luck and :dust: to the rest of the September ladies!!


----------



## mummyb2b

thanks bonnie! am still in shock i think! awesome but not real at the mo! xx


----------



## mummyb2b

Ceilani said:


> Congratulations, Mummyb2b!! That's awesome! :happydance:
> 
> On to the next cycle for me...af showed her ugly face this morning! Took a "me" day to watch trashy tv and eat popcorn (Charmed marathon for the win ). Good luck and :dust: to the rest of the September ladies!!

thank you ceilani! still in shock! :shock:

so sorry af showed for you :hugs: hope that this next cycle is your lucky one! definately ok to have a day watching tv & eating popcorn!:hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Congrats mummyb2b:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

mummyb2b- CONGRATS!!!!!!! That must have been a shock:)

AF showed for me last night :thumbup: On to the next cycle!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Boo crystal. :hugs:


----------



## BklynChick74

Congrads M2B!!! Welcome aboard


----------



## myra

Congratulations, mummyb2b!!!!
:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

mummyb2b said:


> as for me, af was due today and did a test this morning (out of habit tbh) and was shocked to see a '+' not quite believing it (and shaking) i shouted my dh to come upstairs and did another test (1st was shop brand, 2nd was clearblue) that came back as '+' too so just to make sure i did another test (clearblue digi) and got result pregnant 2-3 omg! i dont even feel any different how can this be i dont quite belive it, it just doesn't seem real somehow! i expected to feel different somehow! but i guess not! omg!!!

Fantastic!! Big congratulations! !

I'm a bit nervous about testing in the am, but am going for it. Should be 12 or so dpo, with af due on Friday. I still feel much less pg than on af months, so hoping that is a good sign.


----------



## luckylecky

mummyb2b said:


> as for me, af was due today and did a test this morning (out of habit tbh) and was shocked to see a '+' not quite believing it (and shaking) i shouted my dh to come upstairs and did another test (1st was shop brand, 2nd was clearblue) that came back as '+' too so just to make sure i did another test (clearblue digi) and got result pregnant 2-3 omg! i dont even feel any different how can this be i dont quite belive it, it just doesn't seem real somehow! i expected to feel different somehow! but i guess not! omg!!!

No way!!! That's great news! Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## peanutpup

crystal443 said:


> mummyb2b- CONGRATS!!!!!!! That must have been a shock:)
> 
> AF showed for me last night :thumbup: On to the next cycle!!

Sorry af got you Crystal:nope::hugs: stupid witch:growlmad:


----------



## peanutpup

congrats mummyb2b!!!:thumbup:


----------



## kel21

congrats mummyb2b!!!


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

BFN for me this morning. AF due tomorrow or Friday. We shall see I suppose.


----------



## Katherine1209

So sorry crystal :hugs: :hugs:

Fingers crossed for you whitesox....

Mummyb2b!!! So happy for you....


----------



## Hortensia

mummyb2b said:


> as for me, af was due today and did a test this morning (out of habit tbh) and was shocked to see a '+' not quite believing it (and shaking) i shouted my dh to come upstairs and did another test (1st was shop brand, 2nd was clearblue) that came back as '+' too so just to make sure i did another test (clearblue digi) and got result pregnant 2-3 omg! i dont even feel any different how can this be i dont quite belive it, it just doesn't seem real somehow! i expected to feel different somehow! but i guess not! omg!!!

Many congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Healthy & Happy 9 months Mummyb2b!!

xx


----------



## mummyb2b

thank you to everyone for the congratulations! wish you could all have a bfp with me and to everyone still to test hope you can all join me!

aw crystal so sorry hun! :hugs: hope october is your month!

whitesoxfan hope it is a good sign like you say, and bfn is just because its too early will keep fingers crossed and hope to update you with a bfp on friday!

katherine happy birthday :cake: for today! hope you had a brilliant day!!!

anyone heard anything from smilinggirl, drhouse, cassie, tennessee, shining star or 1st try?


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## BklynChick74

CONGRADS M2b :happydance::happydance: WHOOT WHOOT!!!!


----------



## mummyb2b

Kismet said:


> mummyb2b: Yay! Congratulations!!! :dance: I'm so excited for you. September is turning out to be a really lucky month. :D
> 
> AFM: I OV'd 2 days late this month, so could I be switched from the 17th to the 19th? Thanks! FX, but I'm not that hopeful since this has been a wacky cycle.




BklynChick74 said:


> CONGRADS M2b :happydance::happydance: WHOOT WHOOT!!!!

thank you both, still doesnt seem real keep expecting someone to jump out & say only joking!

kismet have already changed you to 19th will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mummyb2b

tomorrows testers are milty, more4mom & deedee5112 + i know whitesoxfan was going to test again so good luck ladies! 

i'm off to stalk a few ok the others not heard from yet! :winkwink:


----------



## More4mom

Again, sadly, AF is here!!! No testing for me! I'm also taking the next cycle off because I have to go in for a hysteroscopy (D&C and to remove a large polyp). The procedure is scheduled during my normal "O" time, so we're already out for October.

Man. Sure glad there have been some BFP's!!! My heart is lifted above my own sorrow into joy with their happiness and wonderful news!! That's why I love these forums!!! xoxoxoxox


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm still hanging in! No AF. . . Cervix still low, but soft. Sore bbs, exhausted. Still at one day before af my bbs are not as sore as the last 2 cycles when af came. Lol! Who knows?


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Congrats M2B!!! You must feel on cloud 9 right now :cloud9:.

I was sure I'd posted in this thread before but just checked the first page and I'm not there :shrug:

Can I be put down to test on 24th, AF is due 23rd. Knowing me though I'll end up testing early I'm so impatient. I ovulated on 9th so could probably test around 19th/20th I think.

Good luck everyone thats still to test this month :dust:


----------



## shababyss6

Hello everyone,
I wanted to know have anyone ever tested positive 6dpo with a clear blue digital? i bought the clearblue digital that said 5 days sooner before miss period, but of course like many others I just cnt wait I took it today 8 days before period, which was "not pregnant"...I have been geting cramps but then again probably just that old annoying cyst. lol :af:I might test again tomorrow. I did buy five in a pack. :AF:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## greenjelly

mummyb2b said:


> tomorrows testers are milty, more4mom & deedee5112 + i know whitesoxfan was going to test again so good luck ladies!
> 
> i'm off to stalk a few ok the others not heard from yet! :winkwink:

Do you have any tips Mb2b? Did you feel different this month? Hope you feeling good xxxx


----------



## myra

shababyss6 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I wanted to know have anyone ever tested positive 6dpo with a clear blue digital? i bought the clearblue digital that said 5 days sooner before miss period, but of course like many others I just cnt wait I took it today 8 days before period, which was "not pregnant"...I have been geting cramps but then again probably just that old annoying cyst. lol :af:I might test again tomorrow. I did buy five in a pack. :AF:


When I got my BFP, it was 11dpo with an IC (three days before expected af). The First Response Early Result test, which also says 6 days sooner, didn't pick anything up. Blood test confirmed the BFP and that the IC test was super sensitive since my hcg was only 6.

The majority of BFPs don't come until closer to or after af, so if you're at 6 dpo, it's still quite early and you should still have lots of hope to get your own in the next week or so!
:dust::dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

so sorry more4mom :hugs: good luck with your procedure next month too!

whitesoxfan - keep holding on hun! keeping my fingers crossed!

djbs - thank you & sorry if i missed you before have added you now! :dust:

i did do some stalking and found someone else who might have some news! :happydance: will wait see if she posts on here so as not to spoil her announcement but will let you know if she doesnt post!

lou1004 its your turn hun!


----------



## mummyb2b

shababyss6 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I wanted to know have anyone ever tested positive 6dpo with a clear blue digital? i bought the clearblue digital that said 5 days sooner before miss period, but of course like many others I just cnt wait I took it today 8 days before period, which was "not pregnant"...I have been geting cramps but then again probably just that old annoying cyst. lol :af:I might test again tomorrow. I did buy five in a pack. :AF:

not sure hun, i tested with a digi but was on day af due so not quite as early! good luck testing though! let us know wont you :dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

greenjelly said:


> Do you have any tips Mb2b? Did you feel different this month? Hope you feeling good xxxx

wish i had! was not expecting at all tbh didnt seem to have any signs or anything! the only thing i can think that may have been a sign is i had some cramps about a week before af was due and just thought i was going to get af early due to being so late last month! but i now think it must have been implantation? even now i know, not sure i have many signs as such, boobs feel fuller but not hurting, bit of nausea at times (but may be imagining) and feel tired (but work till 10pm on a night so end up still awake now but would think i would be soooo exhausted i should be falling into bed when get home!) so not really anything to speak of tbh! :shrug: not sure if that good or bad am terrified and not really feeling real or sinking in yet!


----------



## mummyb2b

how's everyone doing? hope you all had a great weekend! i been oudoing okt house hunting as we finally sold our house this week yey! just hope we can find what we want for what we can afford lol! the age old problem eh!

got a few days with noone testing till wednesday when it's kismet's turn! hoping some of our missing friends will pop in to report any news!

hope everyone's doing ok! sending out lots of :dust: to all our remaining testers!!! xx


----------



## cassieakasam

Hi there, I just did my first IUI on September 11th which was CD 14. Hubby had great swimmer #'s so this is very hopefull. If not AF then I will be testing on Sept. 25 which will be CD28. FXD!!!!!!!


----------



## mummyb2b

cassieakasam said:


> Hi there, I just did my first IUI on September 11th which was CD 14. Hubby had great swimmer #'s so this is very hopefull. If not AF then I will be testing on Sept. 25 which will be CD28. FXD!!!!!!!

fingers crossed for you sound promising! let us know when you have any news! have added you for 25th

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Kismet - how exciting!! I'm 8dpo too and considering testing on Wednesday although AF isn't due until a week today so not sure if that would be too soon! 

I've had light brown discharge over the last few days and occassionally pink on tissue when I wipe and lots of pains and niggles. I thought it was AF coming early but so far today there's nothing! I just dont understand what's going on its so frustrating! 

Good luck kismet can't wait to hear your news and fx it's a bfp :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

DJBSCANNON: Thanks! :hugs: Maybe it was implantation bleeding? My FX for you! :dust:


----------



## Lou1004

Oh hey...on to next month for me...AF showed Saturday...right on time. GL to the rest :)


----------



## mummyb2b

Kismet said:


> Oh, the pressure! :haha: Today is CD28, but because I'm only 8DPO, I really don't want to test just yet. Anyway, if AF doesn't show tomorrow, I'll be entering uncharted territory, so to speak. :haha: FX!!
> 
> :dust: to everyone still waiting to test!
> 
> mummyb2b: Good luck with the house hunting. I'm pretty jealous. ;)

no pressure, just keeping fingers crossed for you! thank you re the house hunting, has come at the right time as we got the offer on our house the day i got my bfp!


----------



## mummyb2b

DJBSCANNON said:


> Kismet - how exciting!! I'm 8dpo too and considering testing on Wednesday although AF isn't due until a week today so not sure if that would be too soon!
> 
> I've had light brown discharge over the last few days and occassionally pink on tissue when I wipe and lots of pains and niggles. I thought it was AF coming early but so far today there's nothing! I just dont understand what's going on its so frustrating!
> 
> Good luck kismet can't wait to hear your news and fx it's a bfp :dust:

keeping my fingers crossed that it was either implantation or breakthrough bleeding! i know the frustration you feeling thing we all been there when you just want to know whats going on! hope its a good sign! xx


----------



## mummyb2b

Lou1004 said:


> Oh hey...on to next month for me...AF showed Saturday...right on time. GL to the rest :)

so sorry lou :hugs: hope next month is a lucky month for you! :hugs:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Well I caved this morning at 9dpo and did a test and am over the moon to say I got my bfp :happydance: faint line but it's definately there. 

Sending lots of :dust: to everyone still to test and to those who got AF and are moving over to October.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Thanks Kismet :) Look forward to hearing your GOOD news tomorrow ;)


----------



## BklynChick74

Singing - CONGRATULATIONS DJBSCANNON (mind you my singing is horrible)


----------



## More4mom

DJBSCANNON said:


> Well I caved this morning at 9dpo and did a test and am over the moon to say I got my bfp :happydance: faint line but it's definately there.
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: to everyone still to test and to those who got AF and are moving over to October.

Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance: So happy for you!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dylis

:happydance:Djbscannon :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Congrats CANNON!


----------



## 2have4kids

Congratulations Cannon, wishing you 9 months of happy healthy pregnancy!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Kismet- sorry to hear you got bfn hopefully it's just too early :dust:


----------



## Milty

I guess I should report I had a Chem this month


----------



## BabyBean14

I'm sorry, Milty! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DJBSCANNON

Milty sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs:milty


----------



## kel21

So sorry Milty!

Congrats on the bfp's!

Afm- I'm out, I expect af today or tomorrow. Temp dip today and bfn on a super sensitive test. Fxd for October! Just ordered some soy isoflavens so will give that a try this next cycle! Gl to everyone else waiting to test!


----------



## mummyb2b

DJBSCANNON said:


> Well I caved this morning at 9dpo and did a test and am over the moon to say I got my bfp :happydance: faint line but it's definately there.
> 
> Sending lots of :dust: to everyone still to test and to those who got AF and are moving over to October.

wow congratulations cannon! :happydance::happydance: wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## mummyb2b

Kismet said:


> Okay, I caved and tested a day early. :haha: Unfortunately, I got a :bfn: AF still hasn't shown up, but I'm feeling quite crampy so I'm guessing she'll arrive tomorrow. In any event, I'll update you when I know I'm out for sure.
> 
> :dust: to all still waiting to test! :D

wont count you out just yet! hopefully it's just early and you get your bfp soon! xx


----------



## mummyb2b

Milty said:


> I guess I should report I had a Chem this month

milty i'm so sorry! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

kel21 said:


> So sorry Milty!
> 
> Congrats on the bfp's!
> 
> Afm- I'm out, I expect af today or tomorrow. Temp dip today and bfn on a super sensitive test. Fxd for October! Just ordered some soy isoflavens so will give that a try this next cycle! Gl to everyone else waiting to test!

sorry to hear that kel :hugs: hope the isoflavens help next cycle!


----------



## mummyb2b

tomorrow it's your turn

 Hortensia 

fingers crossed


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## myra

Milty~Sending many hugs your way!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Im so sorry Milty!! :hugs: It happened to me last month, its devastating.. Super huge hugs hun :flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Sorry kismet i have never even seen an evap so I am of no use


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## mummyb2b

hmmm not sure kismet, with your temp still being up it sounds positive, but i dont know why a test would do that not seen it do that before fingers crossed it turns into good news! xx


----------



## mummyb2b

we still got quite a few people with outstanding news, does anyone know whats happened to them?

 you are up dcm_mw12:dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## shababyss6

shababyss6 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I wanted to know have anyone ever tested positive 6dpo with a clear blue digital? i bought the clearblue digital that said 5 days sooner before miss period, but of course like many others I just cnt wait I took it today 8 days before period, which was "not pregnant"...I have been geting cramps but then again probably just that old annoying cyst. lol :af:I might test again tomorrow. I did buy five in a pack. :AF:

 So I guess I now my body after all...I took four test in disbelief......Pregnant !!!!:happydance:


----------



## shababyss6

typo: know.....

four weeks :bfp: also confirmed it with my doctor....its crazy because i feel like I still dnt beleive it until I see the tummy grow...lol


----------



## BabyBean14

Shababy: That's awesome!! Congratulations! :hugs: You must be so excited!!! :D


----------



## peanutpup

I'm out cd1....


----------



## BabyBean14

Peanutpup: :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Congrats shababy!


----------



## sowanted

sowanted said:


> I'm out, as well. Aunt Flo arrived yesterday (Mon) so no May bundle here.
> 
> <cut text>

Right. I'm back on the September bus, ladies!

Recap: Miscarried Easter weekend. Two months of normal (for me) 28 day cycles. Then two wacko months (21 day cycles with ovu happening ~day 17, I think....didn't catch the egg in time).

Aunt Flo arrived so my original Sept testing date on this thread was no longer needed. Started ovu monitoring on that period and if it's correct, I ovulated 16th Sept (so dtd and stayed horizontal as long as I could before needing to take pupils on a school trip for the week!--shepherding my pupils onto bus then train, answering loads of questions about itinerary...whole time all I was thinking as our trip began was 'swim! swim!' LOL). 

This'll put me in for a second Sept testing date: 29th. Aw yeah. Have noticed in my week away that I've had to wee a lot more often than normal. Of course, I'm hoping it's a sign! ??


----------



## shababyss6

Thank you Everyone! I am excited, a lil scared but exited..
Just hope I do not get morning sickness with this pregnancy.
Yuck!!!:sick:


----------



## sowanted

shababyss6 said:


> typo: know.....
> 
> four weeks :bfp: also confirmed it with my doctor....its crazy because i feel like I still dnt beleive it until I see the tummy grow...lol

Congrats! Hope I'm right behind you!


----------



## BklynChick74

Congrads to all the BFP's still checking in and Hugs to those who have to go another cycle.


----------



## shababyss6

sowanted said:


> shababyss6 said:
> 
> 
> typo: know.....
> 
> four weeks :bfp: also confirmed it with my doctor....its crazy because i feel like I still dnt beleive it until I see the tummy grow...lol
> 
> Congrats! Hope I'm right behind you!Click to expand...

Yes, I think you will be right behind me...All the blessings...I also notice I started peeing a lot before I found out and strangely I had sore chest and still do. In my other pregnancies my chest didnt get sore this early. But all are different.
Blessing and Baby Dust ;)


----------



## Bonnie1990

peanutpup said:


> I'm out cd1....

:hugs::hugs::hugs:



shababyss6 said:


> typo: know.....
> 
> four weeks :bfp: also confirmed it with my doctor....its crazy because i feel like I still dnt beleive it until I see the tummy grow...lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congrats!


----------



## shababyss6

Bonnie1990 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> I'm out cd1....
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> shababyss6 said:
> 
> 
> typo: know.....
> 
> four weeks :bfp: also confirmed it with my doctor....its crazy because i feel like I still dnt beleive it until I see the tummy grow...lolClick to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Congrats!Click to expand...

Thank you peanutpup!!!:happydance:


----------



## mummyb2b

Kismet said:


> Thanks! I'm still in a holding pattern. Hopefully I'll have news to report one way or the other soon. :hugs:

keeping my fingers crossed for you kismet!



shababyss6 said:


> So I guess I now my body after all...I took four test in disbelief......Pregnant !!!!:happydance:

woohoo congratulations! happy & healthy 9months to you! :happydance:



peanutpup said:


> I'm out cd1....

so sorry peanutpup :hugs::hugs::hugs:



sowanted said:


> Right. I'm back on the September bus, ladies!
> 
> Recap: Miscarried Easter weekend. Two months of normal (for me) 28 day cycles. Then two wacko months (21 day cycles with ovu happening ~day 17, I think....didn't catch the egg in time).
> 
> Aunt Flo arrived so my original Sept testing date on this thread was no longer needed. Started ovu monitoring on that period and if it's correct, I ovulated 16th Sept (so dtd and stayed horizontal as long as I could before needing to take pupils on a school trip for the week!--shepherding my pupils onto bus then train, answering loads of questions about itinerary...whole time all I was thinking as our trip began was 'swim! swim!' LOL).
> 
> This'll put me in for a second Sept testing date: 29th. Aw yeah. Have noticed in my week away that I've had to wee a lot more often than normal. Of course, I'm hoping it's a sign! ??

glad you got 2nd chance fingers crossed (btw - i find that i'm weeing a lot more too if thats any help!)


----------



## mummyb2b

shababyss6 said:


> Thank you Everyone! I am excited, a lil scared but exited..
> Just hope I do not get morning sickness with this pregnancy.
> Yuck!!!:sick:

dont think i was lucky enough to avoid the morning sickness, i had a few sicky feelings this week & couple of pathetic sickness bouts, but just had to ditch laptop & run to loo just now, so feeling :sick: although as i am lucky enough to even be pregnant, i will happily accept that!!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## chickenchaser

Big Hugs honey.


----------



## peanutpup

Kismet:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

aw kismet am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

oh Kismet-im so sorry
bigs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Katherine1209

Sorry kismet...it's always such a letdown...:hugs:, but we'll be here for you in November to share in your BFP news! Fx!
Peanut pup...lots of :hugs: to you...

Shababy....what wonderful news....you are so lucky and it encourages all of us still waiting to stay hopeful


----------



## shababyss6

I am glad that I can be hope for others who are trying and need answers and comparisons. I know how it feels....Everyone who is trying to conceive please stay hopeful and stress free...Even though its hard waiting and going through the cycle all over again just to have to wait to take another test. It's hard. But It will happen. Babies are a blessing and every wonderful women deserves to be a wonderful mother to a beautiful child.:hugs:


So keep on :sex: 

Just a lil humor at the end lol :haha:


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi kismet, i'm sorry about the chemical. I've been there and know how disappointing it is. sending you big fat hugs right now.


----------



## 2have4kids

I came on here to post that I'm in shock. I was looking at the cycle day (it's cd29 today) on my CBEFM, waiting for AF to come so we can try again and decided to waste another POAS FRER. That second line lit up this morning. I can't stop crying, I'm not sad, but feel very emotional. Will this one stick? Very relieved but in disbelief. I don't know why I'm feeling so negative. I guess I'm really not going to believe it until the 5 month mark comes. Why do I feel so teary? It's taken so long, I just don't want to be let down. Sorry for being such a fking basketcase. I guess that's the last kind of reaction to a BFP that you thought you'd ever hear? Doesn't help that I didn't get a wink of sleep last night (called in sick today). I'm not telling any of my girlfriends like I did in June. I can't wait for DH to come home I could totally use a hug right now.


----------



## Taurus8484

Just want to let you know that I got my BFP yesterday afternoon (even with a weird looking chart).

Its only early and I have had 3 early losses between 5-6 weeks in the last 6 months so not going to pull out the party steamers yet, but its looking good I think.
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 2have4kids

Congrats Taurus, you and I got preggers on just about the same day! Praying for sticky healthy beans for both of us.


----------



## Taurus8484

2have4kids said:


> I came on here to post that I'm in shock. I was looking at the cycle day (it's cd29 today) on my CBEFM, waiting for AF to come so we can try again and decided to waste another POAS FRER. That second line lit up this morning. I can't stop crying, I'm not sad, but feel very emotional. Will this one stick? Very relieved but in disbelief. I don't know why I'm feeling so negative. I guess I'm really not going to believe it until the 5 month mark comes. Why do I feel so teary? It's taken so long, I just don't want to be let down. Sorry for being such a fking basketcase. I guess that's the last kind of reaction to a BFP that you thought you'd ever hear? Doesn't help that I didn't get a wink of sleep last night (called in sick today). I'm not telling any of my girlfriends like I did in June. I can't wait for DH to come home I could totally use a hug right now.


Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I so so so hope this is our sticky ones!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Congrats Taurus and 2have4kids!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyBean14

Woooo hoooo!! :dance: Congratz Taurus and 2have4kids! That's fantastic news! :hugs: Sending lots of sticky dust! :dust:


----------



## Katherine1209

So happy for you both Taurus and 2have4....praying for your sticky beans! :hugs:


----------



## viccat

Congratulations to all those with a BFP! :flower:

The :witch: has arrived, so I am moving on to October thread .... see everyone else there! :thumbup:


----------



## Katherine1209

Damn witch, sorry viccat! But see you on Octobers thread :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Sorry, Viccat! :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs vicat


----------



## 2have4kids

:dust: for October Vicat! :hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

2have4kids & taurus congratulations to you both! happy and healthy 9 months to you both hope these are your sticky beans!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummyb2b

viccat said:


> Congratulations to all those with a BFP! :flower:
> 
> The :witch: has arrived, so I am moving on to October thread .... see everyone else there! :thumbup:

so sorry viccat! :hugs::hugs: sending you :dust: for october!


----------



## mummyb2b

wow a whopping month so far! lets see if we can make double figures!

it's your turn today tmm, mama duck & cassieakaam 

any news from our missing friends? :shrug:


----------



## sowanted

Kismet said:


> I finally have a resolution to my situation: possible chemical/early loss. I had a very faint positive on Friday, but then my spotting turned into full-flow yesterday afternoon despite my temps remaining high. I tested with a FRER this morning and it was negative.
> 
> We'll be taking a break for October, but I'll be back on the November testing thread! :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to those still waiting to test and :hugs: to those who got pounced on by AF.

Just catching up after being away for a week. I'm so sorry.
Be gentle with yourself...


----------



## mummyb2b

just been stalking and found 1st try had a :bfp: hope you dont mind me updating if you reading this but noticed you already announced on few other threads! congratulations and happy and healthy 9months to you! :happydance:


----------



## BklynChick74

Holy cow we went from 6 to 9 in hours - Great going ladies!!!! May is a gonna be a busy month


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes, all those youtube birth videos are vivid in my head again. 'i have to poo-no it's the baby coming, come back here! Crowning :( the ring of fire...' oh dear, what have I signed up for? 

If you girls haven't seen this thread already I recommend it. When I've been in the dumps during AF it's made me laugh histerically. It's one of the best on B&B:
*https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/labour-birth/696911-funny-embarrasing-labour-stories.html*


----------



## Mama Duck

I'm out as the :witch: arrived last night. Good luck to all the ladies still in the running x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mama Duck said:


> I'm out as the :witch: arrived last night. Good luck to all the ladies still in the running x

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummyb2b

Mama Duck said:


> I'm out as the :witch: arrived last night. Good luck to all the ladies still in the running x

so sorry mama duck :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you have better luck next month! xx


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## sowanted

sowanted said:


> sowanted said:
> 
> 
> I'm out, as well. Aunt Flo arrived yesterday (Mon) so no May bundle here.
> 
> <cut text>
> 
> Right. I'm back on the September bus, ladies!
> 
> Recap: Miscarried Easter weekend. Two months of normal (for me) 28 day cycles. Then two wacko months (21 day cycles with ovu happening ~day 17, I think....didn't catch the egg in time).
> 
> Aunt Flo arrived so my original Sept testing date on this thread was no longer needed. Started ovu monitoring on that period and if it's correct, I ovulated 16th Sept (so dtd and stayed horizontal as long as I could before needing to take pupils on a school trip for the week!--shepherding my pupils onto bus then train, answering loads of questions about itinerary...whole time all I was thinking as our trip began was 'swim! swim!' LOL).
> 
> This'll put me in for a second Sept testing date: 29th. Aw yeah. Have noticed in my week away that I've had to wee a lot more often than normal. Of course, I'm hoping it's a sign! ??Click to expand...

No June bundle for me, ladies. Aunt Flo here. Oh well. Will try again next month! Heading to October thread now (think I'll be testing ~23rd).


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs:sowanted


----------



## MissLondon

Hi Ladies,

I am 36 years old and TTC. This is our first month of using the CBFM and I am currently 7dpo. Cycle length is a little messed up it could be 26 days or it could be 32! :wacko:

Will be testing end of next week. Really hope I get a positive results.

Good luck to you all! :kiss:


----------



## mummyb2b

sowanted said:


> No June bundle for me, ladies. Aunt Flo here. Oh well. Will try again next month! Heading to October thread now (think I'll be testing ~23rd).

so sorry sowanted! :hugs: hope you get your bfp in october! xx


----------



## mummyb2b

MissLondon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am 36 years old and TTC. This is our first month of using the CBFM and I am currently 7dpo. Cycle length is a little messed up it could be 26 days or it could be 32! :wacko:
> 
> Will be testing end of next week. Really hope I get a positive results.
> 
> Good luck to you all! :kiss:

hi misslondon! welcome and good luck although as you will be testing end of next week you may be better on the october thread

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...7-october-testing-thread-trick-treat-bfp.html

good luck and hope you get your bfp! :dust:


----------



## mummyb2b

ok ladies so we made it to the end of the month with a whopping 9 bfp's thank you all for letting me help you record them this month and good luck in october to anyone who go af! sending you all lots of :dust: for another whopping month!

a few of out later month testers are still outstanding so tmm, cassieakaam, dylis & bravemom any news to take us to double figures?


----------



## Dylis

:nope: I'm out mb2b off to october.

:dust:to all left


----------



## Bonnie1990

mummyb2b said:


> ok ladies so we made it to the end of the month with a whopping 9 bfp's thank you all for letting me help you record them this month and good luck in october to anyone who go af! sending you all lots of :dust: for another whopping month!
> 
> a few of out later month testers are still outstanding so tmm, cassieakaam, dylis & bravemom any news to take us to double figures?

Thanks Mummyb2b!:flower::flower::thumbup::thumbup:



Dylis said:


> :nope: I'm out mb2b off to october.
> 
> :dust:to all left

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## mummyb2b

Dylis said:


> :nope: I'm out mb2b off to october.
> 
> :dust:to all left

so sorry dylis :hugs: hope you get your bfp in october! :dust:


----------



## shababyss6

Hello again everyone,
I will be 6 weeks in 3 days and I just started feeling really yucky. I dont know if its the flu or the baby...I have the chills headache and my stomach feels so yucky inside. When i eat its like the food does not go anywhere...Its not the feeling where u atomatically have to vomit but more like u want to make urself vomit..Damn if I eat Damn if i dont lol...I hate this part in pregnancy


----------



## shababyss6

MissLondon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am 36 years old and TTC. This is our first month of using the CBFM and I am currently 7dpo. Cycle length is a little messed up it could be 26 days or it could be 32! :wacko:
> 
> Will be testing end of next week. Really hope I get a positive results.
> 
> Good luck to you all! :kiss:

All the blessings and luck on your side next week. Hope to hear a psotive:bfp:


----------



## mummyb2b

shababyss6 said:


> Hello again everyone,
> I will be 6 weeks in 3 days and I just started feeling really yucky. I dont know if its the flu or the baby...I have the chills headache and my stomach feels so yucky inside. When i eat its like the food does not go anywhere...Its not the feeling where u atomatically have to vomit but more like u want to make urself vomit..Damn if I eat Damn if i dont lol...I hate this part in pregnancy

i know how you mean, i am 7 weeks today but have so much other stuff going on, could put it down to other things too! i just think if it is due to pregnancy, i am so lucky to even be pregnant that i will happily accept the sickness and keep reminding myself that it's all going to be worth it!

hope yours is gone soon! (they say by 12 weeks roughly) so not too long to go!


----------



## shababyss6

awww...thank you that was so sweet mummyb2b....havent been on much because the looking at the computer screen gets me more nuseous


----------



## shababyss6

Yeah, i know its gonna be worth it but damn lol....with my daughter it was so bad i almost fainted in the street....but in this pregnancy i know now what to do know in making sure i stay hydrated at all times and what foods not to eat


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## shababyss6

My I gently add its not complaints more like sharing what im going through???...Same way ur sharing ur complaints. Not tyring to be rude but its not nice to be bitter towards others.
God bless and truly hope you do get a :bfp:


----------



## Katherine1209

I understand what you are saying but I agree with Kismet about a testing thread perhaps not being the best place to share these types of issues


----------



## luckylecky

Shababy, I'm delighted for you that you are now pregnant. But could you be gently nudged over to the pregnant forums :flower: 
Those of us here are still TTC, you're one of the lucky ones to be able to leave and join the next stage. Wishing you a H&H rest of pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------

